#  :: القاعات العامة :: > لقاءات في حب الله >  *مسابقة (دعاء المؤمنين فى الكتاب المبين ) الدينية *

## reda laby

أعزائى وأحبائى فى الله
أذن الله أن نلتقى على محبته وذكره الدائم
وحان الوقت كى نبدأ معاً 



بداية من أولى ليالى عامنا الهجرى الجديد  1430 
فى الثامن والعشرين من شهر ديسمبر 2008 
وفى تمام الساعة العاشرة مساءاً
سوف تنطلق أولى حلقات مسابقتنا الدينية الكبرى
( دعاء المؤمنين فى الكتاب المبين )
على مدار 30 ليلة 
نقضى فيها دقائق وسويعات نستخرج فيها 
من كتاب الله آيات الدعاء 



متمنين ان ننال رضا الله 
وأن نفوز بالآخرة خير الجزاء



والفائزون ثلاثة 
هيا افتحوا كتاب الله واقرأوه بتأنٍ وتمعن 
وأن نستنبط من بين آياته ما هو المطلوب 
عبر الحديث المذكور فى عرض المسابقة اليومية



هيا بنا 
إستعدوا 
وبالله التوفيق

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي 





جزاك الله خيراً على كل مجهوداتك التي تحثنا على طاعة الله 

وإن شاء الله متابع معكم المسابقة الدينية الجديدة 

وفقنا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى 

تحياتي العطرية 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## زي الملايكة

> أعزائى وأحبائى فى الله
> أذن الله أن نلتقى على محبته وذكره الدائم
> وحان الوقت كى نبدأ معاً 
> 
> 
> 
> بداية من أولى ليالى عامنا الهجرى الجديد  1430 
> فى الثامن والعشرين من شهر ديسمبر 2008 
> وفى تمام الساعة العاشرة مساءاً
> ...


بسم الله ما شاء الله
جميل طا
مفيش كلام احسن من كده
على بركه الله
وعلى كتابه نجتمع
وعلى الدعاء سنبحث
ومن الله الاجابه سنطلب
وفقنا الله جميعا لما يحب ويرضى
جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك فيك*
*وأثقل لك به ميزان حسناتك*
**

*أستاذى الفاضل / رضا*
*أعتذر للخطأ الذى حدث* 
*ولم أخذ بالى أنها مسابقة*
*كل عام وأنتم جميعا بألف صحة وسعادة*

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

بارك الله فيك ولك وجزاك خيرا
دمت بخير

----------


## الأزهري المصري

تسجيل حضور
نسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى القبول
اللهم آمين

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*




وأخى الحبيب رضا 

مسابقة ان شاء الله تكون فى ميزان حسنات كل من يشترك فيها 

وربنا يبارك لنا فيك وما يحرمنا من عطائك الطيب فى سبيل الله 

ولكن أعتقد ان موعدها فى تلك الأيام ومع مشاكل النت والكابل الذى لم يتم تصليحها بدرجة كاملة حتى الآن 

فمن الممكن أن تواجه صعوبات فى التفاعل ... بالنسبة لى أجد صعوبات كثيرة مع الشبكة من وقت بداية موضوع الكابل

وان شاء الله نتواصل فى كل خير وانى أحبك فى الله 

أسألكم الدعاء لجميع المسلمين والمسلمات وشكرى وتقديرى واحترامى لكل من يفيد ويستفيد ولا ينتظر المقابل 

فهذا أخلص أنواع العطاء ******** 



وربنا يهدينا الى ما يحبه ويرضاه 

حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا 





ولا تنسوا ذكر الله*

----------


## hanoaa

_جزاك الله عنا خيرا ياأستاذ رضا

فى إنتظار المسابقة و ربنا يسهل و نقدر نتابع_

----------


## reda laby

> [b]
> 
> جزاك الله خيراً على كل مجهوداتك التي تحثنا على طاعة الله 
> وإن شاء الله متابع معكم المسابقة الدينية الجديدة 
> وفقنا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى


اللهم تقبل منك أخى الحبيب 
أيمن خطاب
كلنا نعمل على ان يزداد الحساب حسناتاً
ونضمن الآخرة أفضل الديار


لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

> بسم الله ما شاء الله
> جميل طا
> مفيش كلام احسن من كده
> على بركه الله
> وعلى كتابه نجتمع
> وعلى الدعاء سنبحث
> ومن الله الاجابه سنطلب
> وفقنا الله جميعا لما يحب ويرضى
> جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


أختى الفاضلة
ثقى بأن الله دوماً لا يرد السائلين
إنه مجيب الدعاء

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> *جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك فيك*
> *وأثقل لك به ميزان حسناتك*
> **
> 
> *أستاذى الفاضل / رضا*
> *أعتذر للخطأ الذى حدث* 
> *ولم أخذ بالى أنها مسابقة*
> *كل عام وأنتم جميعا بألف صحة وسعادة*


سيدتى الفاضلة
شئ يشرفنى بأن تكونى بيننا 
فى أيام وليالى مسابقتنا الدينية 
ولا معنى للإعتذارات بين الأحبة فى الله 
إنه خطأ ومن منا لا يخطئ .. نحن بشر

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

> بارك الله فيك ولك وجزاك خيرا
> دمت بخير


عـــــــدنــــــــــــــــــــا 
ثانية نلتقى فى معية كتاب الله 
اللهم تقبل منا ومنك صالح الأعمال

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

> تسجيل حضور
> نسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى القبول
> اللهم آمين


وأنا فى الإنتظار أخى الحبيب 
اللهم قوّى إيماننا 

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

> [color="darkgreen
> 
> وأخى الحبيب رضا 
> مسابقة ان شاء الله تكون فى ميزان حسنات كل من يشترك فيها 
> وربنا يبارك لنا فيك وما يحرمنا من عطائك الطيب فى سبيل الله 
> ولكن أعتقد ان موعدها فى تلك الأيام ومع مشاكل النت والكابل الذى لم يتم تصليحها بدرجة كاملة حتى الآن 
> فمن الممكن أن تواجه صعوبات فى التفاعل ... بالنسبة لى أجد صعوبات كثيرة مع الشبكة من وقت بداية موضوع الكابل
> وان شاء الله نتواصل فى كل خير وانى أحبك فى الله 
> أسألكم الدعاء لجميع المسلمين والمسلمات وشكرى وتقديرى واحترامى لكل من يفيد ويستفيد ولا ينتظر المقابل 
> ...


أخى الحبيب 
أشرف المجاهد

الله يعلم إنى أحبك فى الله 
وكم أتمنى ان نلتقى سوياً وأبداً 
على كل خير يقربنا من الله
فالإنسان يبحث ويرحل ويضنيه السفر
فلا يتبقى منه إلا العمل الذى يتوج خاتمته 
فى جنة الخلد ... قول آمين 

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

> _جزاك الله عنا خيرا ياأستاذ رضا
> 
> فى إنتظار المسابقة و ربنا يسهل و نقدر نتابع_


نحن على باب الرجاء
نتمنى الشفاعة والقبول 
اللهم زدنا إيماناً وتقبل منا 
يا أرحم الراحمين 
يارب يا منان 
يا ذو الجلال والإكرام

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

بمشيئة الله تعالى 
سوف اواظب على التواصل
طالما الميعاد فى العاشرة مساء 
زادك الله من نعيمه وأدخلك جناته
بما تفعله اخى الحبيب رضا

الى لقاء قريب

----------


## أحلام الغريب

أخى فى الله
الاستاذ 
رضالابى
تسجيل حضور  
وتوقيع إتفاقية الحصول على الثواب من الله عز وجل
والجهاد فى البحث عن الأدعية 
بين آيات الله فى كتابه العزيز الكريم

لنا عودة مع أولى حلقات المسابقة
لك مودتى ومحبتى

----------


## reda laby

> بمشيئة الله تعالى 
> سوف اواظب على التواصل
> طالما الميعاد فى العاشرة مساء 
> زادك الله من نعيمه وأدخلك جناته
> بما تفعله اخى الحبيب رضا
> 
> الى لقاء قريب


أخى فى الله
بهجت الأباصيرى
أشكر لك إهتمامك وحرصك
 على متابعة أعمالى فى قاعات المنتدى 
كما نوهت وذكرت ، فى أوقات زياراتك للمنتدى
وأعلمك بأن المسابقة فى العاشرة مساءاً يومياً

تقبل الله منا ومنك صالح أعمالنا

----------


## reda laby

> أخى فى الله
> الاستاذ 
> رضالابى
> تسجيل حضور  
> وتوقيع إتفاقية الحصول على الثواب من الله عز وجل
> والجهاد فى البحث عن الأدعية 
> بين آيات الله فى كتابه العزيز الكريم
> 
> لنا عودة مع أولى حلقات المسابقة
> لك مودتى ومحبتى


عزيزى
أحلام الغريب

نعم ما قلته 
إن المسابقة تعتبر إتفاقية على حصد الحسنات
بعد القراءة والبحث عن الآية 
كل حرف من القرآن سوف نقرأه بمقدار حسنة
والحسنة بعشرة أمثالها
إنها لآلئ منثورة امامنا وعلينا حصادها 

وأنا فى إنتظارك مع الإخوة الأعزاء 

اللهم تقبل منا صالح الأعمال

----------


## زي الملايكة

الحمد لله على نعمه الاسلام
وكفى بها نعمه
بل واعظم بها من نعمه
اللهم اننا عهدنا ان نجتمع على كتابك واياته
وعهدنا ان نحتذى بالرسول وصفاته
اللهم اعنا على هذا
وارضى به عنا
وتقبله منا
وحط عنا به الخطاياوالسيئات
واكتب لنا به الحسنات 
واحشرنا مع النبيين والصدقيين والشهداء
انك نعم المولى ونعم النصير
ولا حول ولا قوه الا بالله العلى العظيم

----------


## إشراقة أمل

بارك الله فيك 
على أفكارك المتميزة 
ومسابقاتك المفيدة 
وإن شاء الله تعالى نتابع معكم 

وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## hanoaa

_هى المسابقه من النهاردة و لا أنا غلطانه_

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*فكره ممتازه يأستاذ رضا

اللهم اهدِنا فيمَن هديت .. وعافنا فيمن عافيت .. وتولنا فيمن توليت ... يارب العالمين اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين في سبيلك في كل مكان 

أشكرك يأستاذ رضا*

----------


## نــوران

على بركة الله يا استاذ رضا


مسابقة اكثر من رائعة فعلا


و انت هاتكسب فينا ثواب كبير لانك ممكن تخلينا نقرأ القرآن كله خلال هذا الشهر


و اكيد ان شاء الله راح نستمتع بالمسابقة و الادعية


و انا ان شاء الله من المشاركين معاكم و موعدنا في العاشرة


و تسلم الافكار يا استاذ رضا




و بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

جثث الشهداء الفلسطينيين حول مقر شرطة حماس فى غزة «أ.ف.ب»



*ما هى نتيجة دعائنا طوال الستة العقود الماضية  دعائنا منقوص يا سادة لأن الله سبحانه وتعالى*
*وهو القائل*

*أدعونى أستجب لكم*

*وأيضا هو القائل* 

*أفعلوا*

*وأيضا هو القائل* 

*أعملوا*

*العدو الإسرائيلى يعمل تقتيلا فى جيراننا شعب غزة الفليسطينى بمساعدة غير مباشرة من نظامنا الحاكم المصرى!...وأول أمس كانت ليفى وزيرة خارجية العدو الإسرائيلى يكاد وزير خارجيتنا أن يأخذها بين أحضانه وبالأمس القريب صافح شيخ الأزهر رئيس العدو الإسرائيلى و التى سقط بعدها شيخنا مريضا فى فراشه!...*

*




إسرائيل تقرر ضرب «غزة».. وحماس تخلى مقارها.. و«مبارك» يطالب بضبط النفس

  كتب   شريف إبراهيم، ورفح - ماهر إسماعيل، ووكالات    ٢٦/ ١٢/ ٢٠٠٨



وزيرة الخارجية الإسرائيلية ليفنى تتكئ على يد أحمد أبوالغيط عقب المؤتمر الصحفى أمس «رويترز»
			
		

*
*يا سادة ألا تخجلون من أنفسكم ؟! ...إذا كنتم حقا لا تخجلون فأنا أول الخاجلين ولأمحو خجلى هذا أرجوك عزيزى رضا لابى أن نؤجل إنطلاق هذه المسابقة هذه الليلة تعبيرا عن غضبنا على تلك الفعلة الشنعاء ومشاركة منا فى حزن أهل الشهداء ولنشد من أزرهم  ولتدعوا كيفما شئتم ولكن أصحبوا دعائكم بأفعال وأعمال إيجابية لعل الله يستجيب لكم ويرفع الغمة عن شعوبنا العربية المحصورةبين المطرقة والسندان بين جبروت حكامنا العرب وجبروت العدو الإسرائيلى!*

----------


## سوما

أستاذ\ رضا..
جزاك الله خيرا على أفكارك ومسابقاتك القيمة.. :f2:  دمت بخير..
تسجيل حضور ومتابعة أن شاء الله.. :f:

----------


## reda laby

> بارك الله فيك 
> على أفكارك المتميزة 
> ومسابقاتك المفيدة 
> وإن شاء الله تعالى نتابع معكم 
> 
> وجزاك الله خيرا


أختى العزيزة
إشــراقـة أمـل
الله الموفق يا اختاه
نحن نتعامل مع قلوبنا 
وكيفما هى ممتلئة نأخذ منها 
لنعطى الغير ونحصد من الحسنات 
ما يكفينا يوم لا ينفع المرء إلا عمله 

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

> على بركة الله يا استاذ رضا
> مسابقة اكثر من رائعة فعلا
> و انت هاتكسب فينا ثواب كبير لانك ممكن تخلينا نقرأ القرآن كله خلال هذا الشهر
> و اكيد ان شاء الله راح نستمتع بالمسابقة و الادعية
> و انا ان شاء الله من المشاركين معاكم و موعدنا في العاشرة
> و تسلم الافكار يا استاذ رضا
> و بالتوفيق للجميع


البرنسيسة 
نـــوران 

الثواب 
هو الجائزة الكبرى 
والمطمع الكبير 
الذى من أجله نفعل ما تجود به أفكارنا 
جزانا الله وإياكم جنة الخلد


لك منى خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## زي الملايكة

> جثث الشهداء الفلسطينيين حول مقر شرطة حماس فى غزة «أ.ف.ب»
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ايه ده
يرضى مين
اى شرع اى دين
مين يرضيه كده
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
ومن اعمالكم سلط عليكم
سترك يا رب
سترك يا رب
سترك يا رب

----------


## reda laby

> عزيزى رضا لابى أن نؤجل إنطلاق هذه المسابقة هذه الليلة تعبيرا عن غضبنا على تلك الفعلة الشنعاء ومشاركة منا فى حزن أهل الشهداء ولنشد من أزرهم ولتدعوا كيفما شئتم ولكن أصحبوا دعائكم بأفعال وأعمال إيجابية لعل الله يستجيب لكم ويرفع الغمة عن شعوبنا العربية المحصورةبين المطرقة والسندان بين جبروت حكامنا العرب وجبروت العدو الإسرائيلى!


أخى الفاضل
دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

ما حدث شئ يفوق الخيالات 
والدعاء هو كفيلنا وملجأنا إلى الله تعالى
وقلوبنا مع أهل فلسطين أهل الشهداء الأبرار 
ونؤزرهم بكلمات قليلة معانيها قوية وفعّالة ورنانة 
الله أكبر فوق كيد المعتدى وعلى الله فليتوكل المؤمنون 

أما بخصوص المسابقة
أخجل من أننى أعلن عن تأجيلها
حيث أننى إرتبطت بكلمة مع العديد من الإخوة الأفاضل 
وتواعدنا على ميعاد لا ينبغى أن أغيره 
فالدعاء مقره القلب وباب الرجاء مفتوح
وعلى كل مسلم مؤمن يدعو 
والله مجيب الدعاء

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

> أستاذ\ رضا..
> جزاك الله خيرا على أفكارك ومسابقاتك القيمة.. دمت بخير..
> تسجيل حضور ومتابعة أن شاء الله..


وأنا كنت فى إنتظار قبول دعوتى لك
أختى الفاضلة
ســـــــوما
وأنا فى إنتظارك الليلة 
فى تمام الساعة العاشرة

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

> ايه ده
> يرضى مين
> اى شرع اى دين
> مين يرضيه كده
> حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
> ومن اعمالكم سلط عليكم
> سترك يا رب
> سترك يا رب
> سترك يا رب


العزيزة
زى الملايكة

وده كلام الكثير منا
المفاجأة والمنظر الرهيب
جعل ألسنتنا تتفاعل وتلهث حروفها 
خارجة من الكلمات ما يعبر عن دواخلنا
وأحاسيسنا والحسرة على ما نحن فيه وعليه

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## زي الملايكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(ولا تحسبن الذين قتلوا فى سبيل الله امواتا بل احياء عند ربهم يرزقون)
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## زي الملايكة

> العزيزة
> زى الملايكة
> 
> وده كلام الكثير منا
> المفاجأة والمنظر الرهيب
> جعل ألسنتنا تتفاعل وتلهث حروفها 
> خارجة من الكلمات ما يعبر عن دواخلنا
> وأحاسيسنا والحسرة على ما نحن فيه وعليه
> 
> حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل


اه
اه
اه
اهات تتعالى على ما نحن فيه
ودموعنا تسكب من ماقينا على ما وصلنا اليه
يا حسره 
يا الف حسره
يا حسره على ما وضعنا انفسنا فيه
لنا الله جميعا

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

:f: الله عليك يا استاذ رضا .. :f: 
دائما مسبقا للخير والافكار المميزة والهادفه والطيبه للخير...
انا معكم ان شاء الله فى كل مسابقه وعمل رائع من روائعك وعذرا للتاخير فلقد ذكرت لحضرتك السبب...
ويارب يجمعنا ديما على الحب للخير والطاعه واستفادت الوقت بالاجر والثواب..
تسجيل حضور واشتراك معاكم يا استاذ رضا ..
مرة اخرى اشكرك ولن اوافى حقك بالشكر .. :f: 
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## reda laby

العزيزة
زهرة الياسمينا

رعاكِ الله 
ووفقك لما تسعين إليه
وحقق أحلامك 
وأكمل سعادتك فى الدنيا
لتحصلين على النعيم فى الآخرة 

أتمنى لك السعادة والتوفيق 
لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## ماما زوزو

> اه
> اه
> اه
> اهات تتعالى على ما نحن فيه
> ودموعنا تسكب من ماقينا على ما وصلنا اليه
> يا حسره 
> يا الف حسره
> يا حسره على ما وضعنا انفسنا فيه
> لنا الله جميعا


* بسم اله الرحمن الرحيم*
*وأى حسرة فى قلوبنا ياأبنتى*
*نعم لك الله يا غزة ويا فلسطين كلها*
*وواأسفاه على النخوة العربية والإسلامية*
*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> ما حدث شئ يفوق الخيالات 
> والدعاء هو كفيلنا وملجأنا إلى الله تعالى
> وقلوبنا مع أهل فلسطين أهل الشهداء الأبرار 
> ونؤزرهم بكلمات قليلة معانيها قوية وفعّالة ورنانة 
> الله أكبر فوق كيد المعتدى وعلى الله فليتوكل المؤمنون  
> أما بخصوص المسابقة
> أخجل من أننى أعلن عن تأجيلها
> حيث أننى إرتبطت بكلمة مع العديد من الإخوة الأفاضل 
> وتواعدنا على ميعاد لا ينبغى أن أغيره 
> ...


 
*واحســــرتاه*

*أستعملت كلمة القلب ومشتقاتها كثيرا فى ردك على*
*مما يدل على أنك قلبى وعاطفى*
*ولكن متى سنكون عقلانيين وعمليين وغير إتكاليين*
*أهل فلسطين فى غزة ليسوا فى حاجة لدعائكم*
*فهم قادرون على الدعاء بأنفسهم*
*قل لى ماذا فعل دعائكم المنقوص* 
*والغير مصاحب بفعل أو عمل*
*هل أعاد دعائكم فلسطين لأهلها*
*هل فتح دعائكم معبر رفح*
*هل ثأر دعائكم لشهداء صبرا وشاتيلا*
*هل ثأر دعائكم لمحمد الدرة*

*تقول أخجل من أصدقائى* 
*ولا تخجل من نفسك بإصرارك* 
*على عدم تأجيل ميعاد المسابقة*
*تضامنا مع شعب أهل فلسطين فى غزة*
*فى ليلة عزاء شهدائهم الـ 300* 

*وأســــــفاه*

*وهذا فراق بينى وبينك*
*لأننى كعقلانى لا أصادق إلا عقلانى مثلى*
*وأخيرا إذكرك بأن قلوبنا*
*ماهى* 
*إلا مضخات لضخ دماءنا فى عروقنا* 

*واحســـرتاه*

----------


## reda laby

أعزائى وأحبائى الكرام
نظراً إلى البطء فى النت  على المستوى العام 
إلى ان تعود الأمور إلى نصابها 
يومياً سوف أعرض السؤال 
واتلقى الحلول على البريد الخاص بى 
والردود منى تجاوباً مع حضراتكم 
سوف تكون تباعاً 
والإستقبال للحلول 
سيكون على مدار
الأربعة والعشرون ساعة التالية
وتحديداً 
حتى عصر اليوم التالى 

لذا لزم التنويه

----------


## reda laby

أحبائى فى الله

سوف أبدأ معكم من الآن 
أولى حلقات مسابقتنا الدينية 
( دعاء المؤمنين فى الكتاب المبين )
أكتب مشاركة بعد إرسالك الحل على البريد الخاص
حتى أتمكن من الرد عليك 
والتلميح بموضوعية عن الحل المرسل 
وربنا يوفق الجميع

 :good:  :good:  :good:  :good:

----------


## reda laby

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أعزائى الكرام
نبدأ معكم اليوم 
مسابقة
دعاء المؤمنين فى الكتاب المبين 
أقرأ المقدمة  
ثم
أكتب الدعاء المذكور فى كتاب الله تعالى

الحلقة الأولى 


فى سورة البقرة
الجزء الأول

دعاء مضمونه الآتى 
إن الغاية الأساسية التي بعث من أجلها الرسول الأعظم - صلى الله عليه و آله - هي تطهير الناس من الضلال وتزكية أنفسهم.
التزكية هي تطهير النفس وهي مشتقة من الزكاة وهي النماء، وذلك لأن في أصل خلقه النفوس كمالات وطهارات تعترضها أرجاس ناشئة عن ضلال أو تضليل، فتهذيب النفوس وتقويمها يزيدها من ذلك الخير المودع فيها،ويزيد من استعدادها للتلقي, فلذا ذكرا التزكية أولا.
 ولكن حيث إن الهدف الأصلي هو «التربية» لذلك قدمت على ( التعليم) مع أن الحال ـ من حيث الترتيب الطبيعي ـ تقتضي تقديم التعليم على التربية,
, تقديم التلاوة لأنها من باب التمهيد ثم التزكية لأنها بعده وهي أول أمر يحصل منه صفة يتلبس بها المؤمنون وهي من قبيل التخلية المقدمة على التحلية لأن درء المفاسد أولى من جلب المصالح ، ثم التعليم لأنه إنما يحتاج إليه بعد الإيمان .

إقرأ القرآن 
وفقكم الله

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل. . رضا لابي 




تم إرسال الحل لحلقة اليوم من المسابقة الدينية

وفقنا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى 

وجزاكم الله خيراً 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*جزاك الله خيراوبارك فيك أ / رضا*

----------


## نــوران

السلام عليكم


بارك الله فيك يا استاذ رضا


معلش النت بطئ شوية بالعافية فتح معايا


و الان جزاك الله خيرا لاني حالا هاقرا الجزء الاول من القران و اجيب الدعاء ان شاء الله



مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق


و انتظروني اول ما ابعت الحل هاقولكم ان شاء الله

----------


## زي الملايكة

ساواتى حضرتك بالحل
تحياتى

----------


## نــوران

> ساواتى حضرتك بالحل



حلوة العربية الفصحى بتاعتك زي يا ملاكنا الحالم  :: 


منورانا و الله في المسابقة

----------


## reda laby

هى تقصد (سأوافى ) 
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## reda laby

شكرا سيدتى الفاضلة
ماما زوزو
 على سرعة التلبية
لك خالص التحية

----------


## زي الملايكة

هههههههههههههههههه
شكرا نوارتى على مداخلتك الجميله
وانت استاذ رضا
خلاص
كله تمام
الحل فى البريد دلوقتى
دمتم جميعا بالف خير

----------


## reda laby

وصل 
زى الملايكة 
والحل ملائكى 
وجارى الفحص

وفقك الله

----------


## نــوران

اه طبعاااااااااااا الاخ ايمن النت عنده صاروخ


تعالى نبدأ معاك الحسد يا عم من اولها


ايه يا عم صاروووووخ النت و احنا غلابة النت عندنا شارب جاز هههههههههه



يا متهنية يا حورية

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> اه طبعاااااااااااا الاخ ايمن النت عنده صاروخ
> 
> 
> تعالى نبدأ معاك الحسد يا عم من اولها
> 
> 
> ايه يا عم صاروووووخ النت و احنا غلابة النت عندنا شارب جاز هههههههههه
> 
> 
> ...




*



بسم الله ما شاء الله 

بدأنا من اولها كده 










بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 قل هو الله احد (1) الله الصمد (2) لم يلد ولم يولد (3) ولم يكن له كفوا احد (4)   سورة "الاخلاص" . 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 قل اعوذ برب الفلق (1) من شر ما خلق (2) ومن شر غاسق اذا وقب (3) ومن شر النفاثات في العقد (4) ومن شر حاسد اذا حسد (5) سورة "الفلق ". 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 قل اعوذ برب الناس (1) ملك الناس (2) اله الناس (3) من شر الوسواس الخناس (4) الذي يوسوس في صدور الناس (5) من الجنة والناس (6)  سورة "الناس ". 





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

أختى 
زى الملايكة
الحل المرسل
لا يحتوى على آية 
الآية المرسلة مشابهة تماماً للآية المطلوبة 
تحرى الدقة عند القراءة
ثم أنا أوضحت بأن الحل فى الجزء الأول
وما ذكرتيه فى الجزء التانى من القرآن الكريم

مستنى

----------


## reda laby

اخى ايمن 
معلش 
دى عادة ومش ح تنقطع من عند نوران
ربنا يستر

بس عندها حق
هاهاهاهاها

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> اخى ايمن 
> معلش 
> دى عادة ومش ح تنقطع من عند نوران
> ربنا يستر
> 
> بس عندها حق
> هاهاهاهاها




*



ربنا ما يقطع لكم عادة 


عموما أنا حصنت نفسي اول باول بالمعوذتين 

وربنا هو الحافظ من عيون الناس 

فينها عاشقة النسيم .. كانت ايام 

منورين والله .. ووحشتنا اللمه 




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

السلام عليكم
تم ارسال الحل اخي رضا وبارك الله في صحبة الذاكرين
اللهم آتي نفوسنا تقواها
وزكها أنت خير من زكاها
أنت وليها ومولاها

----------


## نــوران

لالالالالالا اخ ايمن انت  حورية المتهنية


كلنا في مصر النت عندنا واكل بذنجان و شارب جاز من 10 ايام

انت يعني النت عندكم بالسعودية صارروووخ


يعني ده ظلم ولا ايه بذمتك

و يعني ليه السفينة و ما تقطعش الكابلات بالسعودية ؟  :: 


تبقى عملية مدبرة  منك ... اعترف احسن المكان كله محاصر  :: 


خلاص انا بعت الحل يا جماعة تقدروا  تفرحوا لي !!

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> لالالالالالا اخ ايمن انت  حورية المتهنية
> 
> 
> كلنا في مصر النت عندنا واكل بذنجان و شارب جاز من 10 ايام
> 
> انت يعني النت عندكم بالسعودية صارروووخ
> 
> 
> يعني ده ظلم ولا ايه بذمتك
> ...




*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نوران 



والله أنا عارف اني مش هخلص منك ولا من عيونك 

ولو حصل لي حاجه ولا النت قطع ولا الويندوز ضرب

هقول مفيش غيرها نوران 

مأورة ومدورة 




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## hanoaa

*ماشاء الله

جيت لقيت الناس كلها جاوبت

إيه ده

بقيتى فى ذيل القايمة يا بونبونايه يا مسكينه

ماعلينا

بعد اللى حاصل فى غزة مابقتش تفرق

حتى الواحد مالوش نفس يجاوب ع السؤال

لولا إنه من القرآن يمكن ماكنتش إهتميت

حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل*

----------


## reda laby

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أعزائى 
( أعذرونى .. هناك ظروف إجتماعية جعلتنى أسافر اليوم خارج المحافظة ولن أستطيع المثول امام النت فى الميعاد المحدد فيما بيننا ، ولذلك آثرت تقديم الحلقة فى ميعاد مبكر (جداً) وكل من يفتح المسابقة يقوم بالحل ويرسله على بريدى الخاص ويقدم المشاركة وسوف أقوم بالرد عليه ،لكم جزيل الشكر )

أقدم لكم اليوم

الحلقة الثانية 
فى الجزء الثانى من القرآن
(آية تحتوى هذا المضمون .. أذكرها )
المسلم الحق هو من كان عمله للآخرة ولم ينس نصيبه من الدنيا ، فجمعت هذه الدعوة كل خير في الدنيا وصرفت كل شر فان الحسنة في الدنيا تشمل كل مطلوب دنيوي من عافية ودار رحبة وزوجة حسنة ورزق واسع وعلم نافع وعمل صالح ومركب هين وثناء جميل إلى غير ذلك مما اشتملت عليه عبارات المفسرين ولا منافاة بينها فانها كلها مندرجة فى الحسنة فى الدنيا ، وأما الحسنة فى الآخرة فأعلى ذلك دخول الجنة وتوابعه من الأمن من الفزع الأكبر فى العرصات وتيسير الحساب وغير ذلك من أمور الآخرة الصالحة وأما النجاة من النار فهو يقتضى تيسير أسبابه فى الدنيا من اجتناب المحارم والآثام وترك الشبهات والحرام .  

وفقكم الله

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل. . رضا لابي 






تم إرسال الحل لحلقة اليوم من المسابقة الدينية

وإن شاء الله تسافر في حفظ الله ورعايتة

وفقنا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى 

وجزاكم الله خيراً 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## الأزهري المصري

تمت الإجابة
ارجو أن تكون صحيحة
بارك الله فيكم وفقكم الى كل خير 
اللهم آمين

----------


## hanoaa

*الحمد لله*

----------


## نــوران

تروح و ترجع بالسلامة يا استاذ رضا


تم ارسال الحل و الحمد لله


جزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## reda laby

اخى الحبيب 
أيمن بونو بونو 
كله تمام
 :y:  :y:  :y:

----------


## reda laby

> تمت الإجابة
> ارجو أن تكون صحيحة
> بارك الله فيكم وفقكم الى كل خير 
> اللهم آمين


أخى الفاضل
شرفتنا بحضورك  المسابقة
وربنا الموفق
 :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA: 

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## reda laby

> *الحمد لله*


أكيد يا 
بونبوناية

الحمد لله الذى لا يحمد على مكروه سواه

 :Animal Rooster:  :Animal Rooster:  :Animal Rooster: 

تماااااااااااااااااام

----------


## reda laby

> تروح و ترجع بالسلامة يا استاذ رضا
> تم ارسال الحل و الحمد لله
> جزاكم الله كل خير


أشكرك أختى العزيزة
البرنسيسة

جزاك الله كل خير 
 ::no3:: 
+
اتنين

وصل الترتيب ؟؟

 :Roll2:  :Roll2:

----------


## reda laby

أخى الحبيب

عاصم ابو ندى

نمرة اتنين يكسب 
 :Icecream:   :y:  :1: 

وللآخرين 
 ::p:  ::p:  ::p:  ::p:  ::p:  ::p:  ::p:  ::p:  ::p:  ::p:

----------


## reda laby

زعيم الطلبة

بهجت الأباصيرى

 ::uff::  ::uff:: 
ليه كده  يا راجل ؟
من أولها والحل مفتكس
لا غبار على الآيات 
إقرأ وتمعن وإستنبط الآية الكريمة 
منتظرك

----------


## reda laby

فين المشاركة يا 
بيكاســـــــــو 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الحل صحيح 
سر للأمام 

معك الله  :Bye:  :Bye:  :Bye:  :Bye:

----------


## reda laby

أخى  وحبيب قلبى

الشيخ كريم

هذا هو دربك 
رعاك الله ووفقك لما فيه الخير
وشكراً على دعواتك الغالية لى 
تقبل الله منا ومنك صالح الأعمال 

لك ودى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

أعزائى وأحبائى فى الله

أقدم لكم اليوم

 الحلقة الثالثة 
من مسابقة

دعاء المؤمنين فى الكتاب المبين 

من توصلوا للحل الصحيح 
فى حلقة الأمس 

أيمن خطاب
عاصم ابو ندى
الأزهرى المصرى
هنوءة
نوران 
الشيخ كريم
بيكاسو

سؤال حلقة اليوم

فى سورة الأعراف
أذكر الدعاء  الذى مضمونه ...
( اللهم إجعل الصبر غايتنا على دينك والثبات عليه وأن نموت مسلمين مؤمنين بك  )

وفقكم الله و لاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء

----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

تم ارسال الحل 
ربنا يتقبل صالح اعمالنا 
وصالح الدعاء 
واللهم انصر المسلمين 
وانصر اهل فلسطين صوب غدر الطامعين

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل. . رضا لابي 




تم إرسال الحل لحلقة اليوم من المسابقة الدينية

وفقنا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى 

وجزاكم الله خيراً 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## نــوران

تم ارسال الحل يا استاذ رضا


معلش دخلت متأخرة شوية اليوم


و حمد لله على سلامتك و منورنا

----------


## الشيخ كريم

أخى الاستاذ
رضا لابى
إنى أحبك فى الله

تقبل الله أعمالك المليئة بالخير
والداعية إليه   :good: 

تم ارسال الحل على بريدك الخاص 
لك ودى ودمت من الاخيار

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

اللهم إنك عفوٌّ كريمٌ تحبُّ العفو فاعف عنا
تم ارسال الحل والحمد لله
بارك الله فيك ولك وجزاك خيرا

----------


## reda laby

الى كل مسلم على وجه هذه الدنيا
والى كل بلاد المسلمين
اللهم احفظنا بحفظك ولاتكلنا الى انفسنا طرفة عين
اللهم اعزنا بالإسلام 
اللهم ارحم موتانا واشف مرضانا
اللهم لك الحمد حتى ترضى ولك الحمد اذا رضيت ولك الحمد بعد الرضا 
اللهم ان كان لنا خير في هذه الدنيا فعجل به لنا ياكريف وبعطفك ورحمتك اصرف عنا شر الكائدين والمعتدين
اللهم اسق البلاد وارحم العباد برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين
اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

آآآآآآآآآآمين

----------


## reda laby

> تم ارسال الحل 
> ربنا يتقبل صالح اعمالنا 
> وصالح الدعاء 
> واللهم انصر المسلمين 
> وانصر اهل فلسطين صوب غدر الطامعين


تم استقبال الحل  :y: 
وعمل اللازم نحو تدوين الدرجات
وتحديد المستويات
وإعلان المنحنيات 
الدالة على الإجابات 
وكفاية كتير كلمات 
وقول للحسنات آت 

 :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA: 

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

أختى العزيزة
البونــبــو نــــايــة

 :Smart:  :Smart:  :Smart: 
عظيم والله عظيم  
وبنديكى أحسن التقييم 

 :Bounce:  :Bounce:  :Bounce: 
لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

أخى الفاضل
أيمــن خطـــــاب 

 :Plane: 
 :Plane:   :Plane: 
 :Plane:  :Plane:  :Plane: 
 :Plane:  :Plane:  :Plane:  :Plane: 


لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

> تم ارسال الحل يا استاذ رضا
> معلش دخلت متأخرة شوية اليوم
> و حمد لله على سلامتك و منورنا


أختى 
البرنســـيســـــة

فور باى فور
4 × 4 
 :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey: 
وكفى 

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

> أخى الاستاذ
> رضا لابى
> إنى أحبك فى الله
> 
> تقبل الله أعمالك المليئة بالخير
> والداعية إليه  
> 
> تم ارسال الحل على بريدك الخاص 
> لك ودى ودمت من الاخيار


اللهم تقبل منا ومنك صالح الدعاء 
أخى الحبيب 
الشـــــيخ كـريــــم
وإنى لأحبك فى الله 
والمتحابون فى الله يجمعهم الله 
فى الفردوس الأعلى 

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

> اللهم إنك عفوٌّ كريمٌ تحبُّ العفو فاعف عنا
> تم ارسال الحل والحمد لله
> بارك الله فيك ولك وجزاك خيرا


وبارك فيك وجزاك كل الخير
وتقبل منك الدعاء
اللهم آمين

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

أخى الحبيب

وريث تحوتمس الثالث 

أهلاً وسهلاً بك فى مسابقتنا 
وندعوا لك بالتوفيق بمشيئة الله 

سر على بركة الله

----------


## عزيز على القلب

أخى الفاضل
الاستاذ رضا لابى
سوف اتابع من اليوم 
مع بداية الحلقة الرابعة
مسابقتنا الرائعة 
دعاء المؤمنين فى الكتاب المبين
جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
وزادك من نعيمه الوفير
وأدخلك الجنة
أمين

----------


## زي الملايكة

معلش
سامحونى
معرفتش اشترك
الدنيا كانت متلخبطه عندى
شغل وماجستير
سامحونى
متابعه ان شاء الله

----------


## reda laby

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أعزائى 

أقدم لكم اليوم 
الحلقة الرابعة 
الذين توصلوا إلى الحل الصحيح بالأمس

هنوءة
بهجت الأباصيرى
أيمن خطاب
نوران
الشيخ كريم
وريث تحتمس الثالث
عاصم ابو ندى
وسؤال اليوم

فى سورة غافر 
الجزء الرابع والعشرون

آية مضمونها الآتى :...
قال نبى الله لقومه بانهم سوف يعلمون صدق ما امرهم به ونهاهم عنه ونصحهم ووضح لهم وهنا سوف يندمون وقت لا ينفع الندم وانه سيتوكل على الله ويستعين به ويقاطعهم ويبتعد عنهم لإن الله بصير بالعباد وتقدس ويهدى من يستحق الهداية ويضل من يستحق الضلال وان له الحجة البالغة والحكمة التامة والقدر النافذ .

إقرأ القرآن

وفقكم الله

----------


## زي الملايكة

ها
انا بعت
طمنى بقى يا استاذ رضا
الله يطمن قلبك

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل. . رضا لابي 





تم إرسال الحل لحلقة اليوم من المسابقة الدينية

وفقنا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى 

وجزاكم الله خيراً 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## hanoaa

*كل سنه و كلكوا و كل أعضاء المنتدى طيبين و بخير

جاوبت الحمد لله

ربنا يستر*

----------


## reda laby

> ها
> انا بعت
> طمنى بقى يا استاذ رضا
> الله يطمن قلبك


أختى الفاضلة
زي الملايكــــــــــــــة

 :hey:  :hey:  :hey: 

البرنجيــــــــــــــــــــــة

بـــــــــــرافـــــــــــــــــــــو

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

أخى الحبيب

أيمـــــــــن خطــــــــــــــــاب

 :Robot:   :Robot:   :Robot:   :Robot: 

 ::sh::  

 :Excl: 

 :l: 

 :X: 

وخلاص

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

> *كل سنه و كلكوا و كل أعضاء المنتدى طيبين و بخير
> 
> جاوبت الحمد لله
> 
> ربنا يستر*


عصفورين بحجر واحد

مشاركة للحل 
و تهنئة بالعام الجديد

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

البنات أحسن وسيلة إقتصاد

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

البرنسيسة
نـــــــــــــــــــــوران

تمام ولا توجد أى ملاحظات

أى خدمة يا فندم 

:ganja::ganja::ganja:

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

البرنسيسة
نـــــــــــــــــــــوران

تمام ولا توجد أى ملاحظات

أى خدمة يا فندم 

:ganja:  :ganja:  :ganja:  :ganja:
لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

البرنسيسة
نـــــــــــــــــــــوران

تمام ولا توجد أى ملاحظات

أى خدمة يا فندم 

 ::mazika::  ::mazika::  ::mazika::  ::mazika:: 

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

أخى الفاضل

عاصم ابو ندى

 :Bye2:  :Bye2:  :Bye2: 

ندى  :Baby:  الأمورة 
بلغها  وقول لها
إنك مية مية   :Roll2: 

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby



----------


## زي الملايكة

> أختى الفاضلة
> زي الملايكــــــــــــــة
> 
> 
> 
> البرنجيــــــــــــــــــــــة
> 
> بـــــــــــرافـــــــــــــــــــــو
> 
> لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى


الحمد لله
تمام
قلبى ارتاح الله يريح قلبك

----------


## reda laby

> الحمد لله
> تمام
> قلبى ارتاح الله يريح قلبك


عايزك تستمرى وتواصلى 
هنا 
وهناك
فاهمانى طبعاً
ربنا يتقبل منك صالح الاعمال   :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:

----------


## زي الملايكة

> عايزك تستمرى وتواصلى 
> هنا 
> وهناك
> فاهمانى طبعاً
> ربنا يتقبل منك صالح الاعمال


هههههههههههههههههههه
فهماك
متخفش
ربنا يعينا
ويقدرنا اننا نكون هنا وهناك
ههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## زي الملايكة

نحن فى انتظار الطائره ان تقلع
قصدى
المسابقه ان تنطلق 
بعددها القادم

----------


## reda laby

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أعزائى 
أقدم لكم اليوم

الحلقة الخامسة 
من مسابقتنا 

دعاء المؤمنين فى الكتاب المبين

من توصلوا للحل الصحيح

زى الملايكة
هنوءة
أيمن خطاب
نوران
عاصم ابوندى
الشيخ كريم
عزيز على القلب
بهجت الأباصيرى
وسؤال اليوم

فى

الجزء الثالث عشر
سورة إبراهيم

آية  مضمونها ...

اللهم اجعلنى من الذين  يحافظون على الصلاة وعلى مواقيتهاوإجعل أهلى ومن بعدى من نسلى أيضاً محافظين عليها وتقبل ما نسألك فيه . 

إقرأوا القرآن 

وفقكم الله

----------


## نــوران

النت البطئ جنني يا استاذ رضاااااا

بجد اليهود و النت جابوا لي علة منهم لله !!!


تم ارسال الحل ان شاء الله صح

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل. . رضا لابي 





تم إرسال الحل لحلقة اليوم من المسابقة الدينية

وفقنا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى 

وجزاكم الله خيراً 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

سوف أتابع الرد على مشاركاتكم فيما بعد 
فانتظرونى 
يا أعزائى 


لكم ودى

----------


## زي الملايكة

لا تقلى كانى ولا مانى
النت من الحاجات اللى مجننانى
مش ممكن النت
يالا
الحمد لله
بعت الحل

----------


## reda laby

> النت البطئ جنني يا استاذ رضاااااا
> 
> بجد اليهود و النت جابوا لي علة منهم لله !!!
> 
> 
> تم ارسال الحل ان شاء الله صح



إيه يا نوران
أمال لو كان النت سريع
كنتى عملتى إيه

العين خايفة من العين 

مش كده ولا إيه ؟؟

----------


## reda laby

> صح احل كده يا استاذ رضا ؟
> مستنى ردك
> ربنا يستر


ماتخافش يا بهجت
أولاً 
كل سنة وانت طيب
بمناسبة عيد ميلادك
وعشان كده
الحل النهاردة زى امبارح

تمام
ربنا يوفقك

----------


## reda laby

أخى الحبيب

أيمن خطاب

لا تقل لى شيئاً عن النت
كما يقولون ويتسابقون
ويلقون بالعطل فى شبكات النت
سبباً لتاخرهم 

أعرف ما بداخلك ولصمتك الرهيب

 :y:  :y:  :y:  :y:  :y: 

وفقك الله

----------


## reda laby

> لا تقلى كانى ولا مانى
> النت من الحاجات اللى مجننانى
> مش ممكن النت
> يالا
> الحمد لله
> 
> بعت الحل


ممكن تقولى لى 
تقصدى مين بالكلام ده ؟؟

ربنا يسهل الأمور للجميع
وتعدى معضلة النت على خير 

هانت 
فات الكتير وما بقى إلا القليل


ربنا يوفق الجميع

----------


## reda laby

أخى الفاضل

الشيخ كريم
موفق بإذن الله 
وياريت تتابعنا يومياً 
وتواصل إرسال الحلول على طووووول


لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

حتى فى ردودك على  سؤال المسابقة 
مش عايز تشارك بمشاركة 
أو بكلام كتيييير ؟

مالك يا 
عزيز على القلب

مش للدرجة دة الشغل واخدك مننا 
تلغرافجى فى إرسال الحل 


الآية رقم ( ؟ ) 
وبس ؟؟
ماشى يا عم 
الحل تمام

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

شكرا استاذ رضا على الموضوع الرائع ده والمفيد جدا انا بعت الحل للحلقه 4 بس ياريت تقولى اخر ميعاد للحل امتى وبتبتدوا امتى وكده يعنى

----------


## hanoaa

*بعت الحل

واضح إنى متأخرة*

----------


## reda laby

> شكرا استاذ رضا على الموضوع الرائع ده والمفيد جدا انا بعت الحل للحلقه 4 بس ياريت تقولى اخر ميعاد للحل امتى وبتبتدوا امتى وكده يعنى


أختى العزيزة

الحلقة تنزل الساعة 
العاشرة مساءاً 
واستقبال الحلول 
على مدار أربعة وعشرون ساعة
أى بالتحديد حتى غروب اليوم التالى
والأفضل حتى قبيل منتصف ليلة الحلقة 
وسوف أضعك بين قائمة الحلقات 
بداية من الحلقة الرابعة

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

> *بعت الحل
> 
> واضح إنى متأخرة*


رب ضارة نافعة
مصائب قوم عند قوم فوائد
كما قالها 
رهين المحبسين 
(  ابو الطيب المتنبى  )
تأخير عضو جاء فى مصلحتك 


ربنا يوفق الجميع

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*انا بعت الحل (الحلقه الخامسه) ع الخاص استاذ رضا
كده صح ؟*

----------


## reda laby

> *انا بعت الحل (الحلقه الخامسه) ع الخاص استاذ رضا
> كده صح ؟*


ربنا يوفقك أختى العزيزة
ومعانا على طول إن شاء الله
واهو قراية سورة من القرآن فى المصحف يومياً 
ثواب كبير 

اللهم تقبل منا صالح الأعمال

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

امين يارب 

الموضوع هايل وبناخد ثواب كتير

ربنا يكرمك  ويعينا على متابعه الحلقات يوميا

----------


## reda laby



----------


## الشيخ كريم

أخى 
رضا لابى 

أحبك فى الله
ربنا يسهل لك أمرك
ويشرح لك صدرك 
ويحقق لك كل أمالك
طالما دعوتنا لقراءة القرآن يومياً
والداعى إلى الخير  كفاعله 

اللهم تقبل منك ومنا صالح الدعاء

----------


## عزيز على القلب

أستاذ رضا لابى
لو تأخرت فى يوم عن نزول الحلقة 
وقراية القرآن 
هل لى أن أبعث بالحل  تانى يوم ؟
سؤال للأخذ فى الإعتبار
وفقك الله ورعاك

----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

اخى فى حب الله 
استاذ رضا لابى
الحل تمام ولا مو تمام ؟
عايز اطمئن على الاحوال 

كل سنة وانت طيب

----------


## reda laby

> امين يارب 
> 
> الموضوع هايل وبناخد ثواب كتير
> 
> ربنا يكرمك  ويعينا على متابعه الحلقات يوميا


اختى الفاضلة
أثابك الله بفضله ونعيمه خير الجزاء
وتقبل خير الدعاء والعمل الصالح

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

> أخى 
> رضا لابى 
> 
> أحبك فى الله
> ربنا يسهل لك أمرك
> ويشرح لك صدرك 
> ويحقق لك كل أمالك
> طالما دعوتنا لقراءة القرآن يومياً
> والداعى إلى الخير  كفاعله 
> ...


أخى العزيز
الشــــيخ كـريـــم

يكفينى هذا الدعاء 
اللهم اشرح لى صدرى ويسر لى أمرى 
إنها خير الآيات والأدعية 

تقبل الله منا ومنك صالح الدعاء والأعمال

----------


## reda laby

> أستاذ رضا لابى
> لو تأخرت فى يوم عن نزول الحلقة 
> وقراية القرآن 
> هل لى أن أبعث بالحل  تانى يوم ؟
> سؤال للأخذ فى الإعتبار
> وفقك الله ورعاك


حبيب قلبى
أخى الفاضل
عزيز على القلب

أنا فى إنتظار الحلول حتى غروب اليوم التالى 
والهدف هو الحصول اليومى على الثواب من قراءة القرآن
إنها الجائزة الكبرى 

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

> ماتخافش يا بهجت
> أولاً 
> كل سنة وانت طيب
> بمناسبة عيد ميلادك
> وعشان كده
> الحل النهاردة زى امبارح
> 
> تمام
> ربنا يوفقك





> اخى فى حب الله 
> استاذ رضا لابى
> الحل تمام ولا مو تمام ؟
> عايز اطمئن على الاحوال 
> 
> كل سنة وانت طيب


أخى الفاضل
بهجت 

إنت ماقريتش المشاركة بتاعتى 
إنت تمام وماتخافش

مية مية   :Bye:  :Bye: 

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

أخى العزيز
الأستاذ رضا لابى

المسابقة بتاعة حضرتك
جت فى وقتها تمام لأننا كلنا 
فى حاجة للدعاء لغزة وما يحدث فيها
وهى تستغيث كما قلت حضرتك 
نحن ندعوا لها بهلاك العدو الغاشم الظالم
اليهود عليهم لعنة الله 

تقبل الله دعاؤنا وإبتهالاتنا

----------


## reda laby

أعزائى وأحبائى فى الله
أقدم لكم اليوم 
الحلقة السادسة 
من مسابقة

دعاء المؤمنين فى الكتاب المبين

من توصلوا للحل الصحيح 

نوران
أيمن خطاب
زى الملايكة
بهجت الأباصيرى
هنوءة
الشيخ كريم
عزيز على القلب
أخت ضابط شرطة
عاصم ابوندي

سؤال اليوم

فى
الجزء السابع عشر
سورة الأنبياء

آية مضمونها ...


[frame="7 90"]أمنية من زكريا حين طلب أن يهبه الله ولداً يكون من بعده نبياً وقد تقدم به العمر وأن يرثه بعد وفاته .[/frame]


قراءة القرآن خير الأعمال فى ساعات اليوم
نهاراً كانت ام ليلاً

ولا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء
وفقكم الله

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل. . رضا لابي 





تم إرسال الحل لحلقة اليوم من المسابقة الدينية

وفقنا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى 

وجزاكم الله خيراً 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## hanoaa

*جاوبت الحمد لله*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

انا وصلت للحل يارب اكون من اول المشاركين

ربنا يجازيك عنا خير استاذ رضا

----------


## زي الملايكة

الحمد لله
كله تم بنجاح

----------


## سيد جعيتم

دائماً مواضيعك تسعدنى ابنى الفاضل رضا . اشكرك من كل قلبى . دمت بخير

----------


## reda laby

> دائماً مواضيعك تسعدنى ابنى الفاضل رضا . اشكرك من كل قلبى . دمت بخير


أنت يا أستاذى الفاضل
دوماً تسعدنى بما تفعله معى 
كلمات مشجعة للامام
تنبيهات لتلافى ماحدث من أخطاء
وإن كانت سهواً

أنت فعلاً أباً فاضلاً حنوناً وعطوفاً

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

> تم إرسال الحل لحلقة اليوم من المسابقة الدينية
> 
> وفقنا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى 
> 
> وجزاكم الله خيراً


تمام أخى الحبيب
وفقك الله ورعاك
وحقق ما تتمناه 
وسعدت مع من تتمناه

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

> *جاوبت الحمد لله*


وانا كتبت الدرجة 
إرتاحتى ؟؟ :2: 

ياللا 
إستعدى لحلقة النهاردة
روحى   :Bicycle: 

سلام

----------


## reda laby

> انا وصلت للحل يارب اكون من اول المشاركين
> 
> ربنا يجازيك عنا خير استاذ رضا


أختى الفاضلة

الحل صحيح
والثواب مضمون من الله
إن الله لا يضيع أجر من أحسن عملا 

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

> أخى العزيز
> رضا لابى
> موضوعاتك دايما رائعة
> ارسلت الحل الآية 
> كل تمام ولا إيه ؟


أخى الفاضل
بهجت الأباصيرى

دائماً أطلب منك عمل مشاركة 
فى صفحة الموضوع فى القاعة
وأنا بدورى أرد عليك فى مشاركة تالية 
مثل بقية الأخوة الأعضاء المشتركين فى المسابقة


عموماً

الحل صحيح
وياريت تكتب رقم الحلقة 
فى عنوان الرسالة
لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

> الحمد لله
> كله تم بنجاح


الحمـــــــــــد للـــــــــــــــه

----------


## reda laby

أختى البرنسيسة

نــــــــــــــــــــــوران

الحل تمام
وقراية القرآن ثواب
وأتمنى ان تستمر بعد إنتهاء المسابقة

لكن ح تروحوا منى فين
وراكم وراكم بالمسابقات الدينية
بس إنتم أدعوا لى 

لكم خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## شاطئ البحر

جزاك الله خيرا أستاذ رضا وجعلها في موازين حسناتك

ممكن أعرف فكرة المسابقة فقد حضرت متأخرة في الصفحة الحادية عشرة 

وأعتذر عن الإزعاج

----------


## reda laby

أخى الغالى

عاصم أبو ندى 
إنت  :y: 
تستحق 
 :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA: 
خليت الباقيين 

 ::uff::  ::uff::  ::uff::  ::uff::  ::uff::  ::uff:: 

خد منى ديه  :f:   وديه    :f:   وديه    :f:  

 لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

> جزاك الله خيرا أستاذ رضا وجعلها في موازين حسناتك
> 
> ممكن أعرف فكرة المسابقة فقد حضرت متأخرة في الصفحة الحادية عشرة 
> 
> وأعتذر عن الإزعاج


أختى الفاضلة

المسابقة  
تبدأ فى تمام الساعة العاشرة مساءاً
والمطلوب فيها
ذكر آية بها دعاء
أنا فى سؤال الحلقة 
سوف أتكلم عن مضمون الآية
وعليك ان تذكرى الآية
سوف أذكر إسم السورة
وأيضاً رقم الجزء فى القرآن
شوفتى بقى انا باسهلها عليكم إذاى ؟
لأن الهدف هو قراءة القرآن وحصد الحسنات
فى إنتظارك اليوم يا اختاهلك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

أخى الحبيب
الشـــــــــيخ كــريـــــــــــم

دائماً متقدم 
زادك الله من نعيمه
فى حفظك لكتابه الكريم
رعاك الله وسدد خطاك 
وآمنك من همزات الشيطان

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## زي الملايكة

يالا
كلنا اذان صاغيه
قصدى يعنى
اقلام صاغيه للمسابقه الجديده
دمتم جميعا بالف خير

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*مسابقة جميلة جدااا

وثواب قراءة القرأن ثواب عظيم

جزاك الله خيرا يا أستاذ رضا*

----------


## reda laby

> *مسابقة جميلة جدااا
> 
> وثواب قراءة القرأن ثواب عظيم
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا يا أستاذ رضا*


كنت منتظرك كالعادة
تكونى من المشاركين الناجحين
الفائزين النشيطين المستفيدين والمفيدين

حد يقول ...ـــــــــــــــــين ؟

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

أعزائى وأحبائى فى الله
أقدم لكم اليوم 
الحلقة السابعة
من مسابقة
دعاء المؤمنين فى الكتاب المبين

من توصلوا للحل الصحيح

أيمن خطاب
هنوءة
زى الملايكة
نوران
أخت ضابط شرطة
عاصم ابو ندي
بهجت الأباصيرى
الشيخ كريم
وسؤال اليوم

فى
سورة الدخان 
الجزء الخامس والعشرونآية مضمونها ...

[frame="7 90"]يتمنى المؤمنون من الله إذا عاينوا عذاب الله وعقابه سائلين رفعه وكشفه عنهم  .[/frame]
وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير

و

----------


## زي الملايكة

تمام
تم الارسال
واعتقد انه جارى البحث والفحص
تحياتى

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*أنا بعت ايه الاخبار يا استاذ رضا*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل. . رضا لابي 





تم إرسال الحل لحلقة اليوم من المسابقة الدينية

وفقنا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى 

وجزاكم الله خيراً 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## hazem3

السلام عليكم 

سلامي للجميع ويارب تكونوا كلكم بخير 

*تم الاجابة* 


وجزاكم الله كل خير استاذي العزيز 

في رعاية الله

----------


## hanoaa

*تم  إرسال الجواب

فى إنتظار ردك يا أستاذ رضا*

----------


## reda laby

> تمام
> تم الارسال
> واعتقد انه جارى البحث والفحص
> تحياتى


بونو  بونو 
كله تمام

نامى وارتاحى 
ياتيكى النجاح ( ي)
لزوم القافية


لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

> *أنا بعت ايه الاخبار يا استاذ رضا*


آخر الأخبار
هبوط الأسعار
من أسفل إلى اعلى الجدار
وسعادة بالغة عند السادة التجار 


إطمئنى 

 :Plane:

----------


## hanoaa

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> سلامي للجميع ويارب تكونوا كلكم بخير 
> 
> *تم الاجابة* 
> 
> 
> وجزاكم الله كل خير استاذي العزيز 
> 
> في رعاية الله


*
إسمحولى اخرج عن نطاق المسابقة

بعد إذنك يا أستاذ رضا

حمدالله على سلامتك يا حازم

نورت*

----------


## reda laby

أيمن خطاب
من غير عتاب
باكتب جواب
باقول إن جاب
الحظ كتاب
معناه لو طاب
مركز رابع
لأعز احباب
تزعل منى ؟
أبداً يا شباب

----------


## reda laby

[poem font="traditional arabic,6,indigo,bold,normal" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="" border="double,4,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
البونبوناية هنا معايا؟
انا مش مصدق والله
مركز خامس فى الضلاية
لو عايزة الفسحة روحى ملاهى[/poem]

----------


## hazem3

> إسمحولى اخرج عن نطاق المسابقة
> 
> بعد إذنك يا أستاذ رضا
> 
> حمدالله على سلامتك يا حازم
> 
> نورت


اسف برده عن الخروج عن النطاق

ده نورك طبعا وانا بجد كنت ناوي اسلم علي الجميع وبالطبع انتِ علي راسهم 

لكنك كعهدي بك سباقة دائما

في رعاية الله

----------


## reda laby

[poem font="simplified arabic,5,white,normal,normal" bkcolor="white" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/3.gif" border="outset,4,white" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
حازم ابو قير وطوسون باشا 
م الليلة طوّالى وح يتابع
إيّاك تيجى تخلف فى وعودك
من أخلف عارفينه ما راجع[/poem]

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

تم ارسال الحل

*وكل يوم وانتم طيبين وفى الحل متسابقين*

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

رَبَّنَا ءاتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ


اشكرك اخي رضا وبارك الله فيك
دمتم بخير

----------


## reda laby

> رَبَّنَا ءاتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ
> 
> 
> اشكرك اخي رضا وبارك الله فيك
> دمتم بخير




أخى العزيز
أبو نـــــــــــــــدى

راجع المعلومات المذكورة فى سؤال المسابقة
أنا ذكرت رقم الجزء
وإسم السورة
بينما ما ذكرته

بعيد تماماً ولأول مرة 
أجد متسابقاً يرسل جواباً خطأ
معلش خيرها فى غيرها
الحلقات لسه كتير

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

البرنسيسة
نــــــــــــــــوران

لا قول بعد إرسالك الحل
سوى 
كلمة واحدة
وتقدير واحد
 :Smart:  :Smart: 

بس خلاص

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

> تم ارسال الحل
> 
> *وكل يوم وانتم طيبين وفى الحل متسابقين*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,limegreen,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/17.gif" border="double,5,darkred" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
وعلى الجنة كلنا متواعدين
نتقابل مع الأخيار الطيبين
المؤمنين الموحدين المصلين
قولى يا أختى العزيزة أمين[/poem]

----------


## شاطئ البحر

جزاك الله خيرا أستاذ رضا ورزقك مثل ثواب قرائتنا جميعا آمين

تم إرسال الإجابة

----------


## reda laby

> جزاك الله خيرا أستاذ رضا ورزقك مثل ثواب قرائتنا جميعا آمين
> 
> تم إرسال الإجابة


اللهم تقبل منا صالح الأعمال 
وأدخلنا جنة النعيم
اللهم آمين

----------


## reda laby

أعزائى وأحبائى فى الله

أقدم لكم اليوم

 الحلقة الثامنة
من مسابقة

دعاء المؤمنين فى الكتاب المبين 

من توصلوا للحل الصحيح 
فى حلقة الأمس 


حازم 3 
زى الملايكة
أحلى كلمة
أيمن خطاب
هنوءة 
نوران
أخت ظابط شرطة
شاطئ البحر
بهجت الأباصيرى
عزيز على القلب 


سؤال حلقة اليوم

فى سورة الشعراء
أذكر آية الدعاء  الذى مضمونه ...
( اللهم أنعم علىّ فى الدنيا ببقاء الذكر الجميل من بعدى وفى الآخرة بأن تجعلنى من ورثة جنة النعيم )
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 
وفقكم الله و لاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل. . رضا لابي 





تم إرسال الحل لحلقة اليوم من المسابقة الدينية

وفقنا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى 

وجزاكم الله خيراً 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## نــوران

تم ارسال الحل يا استاذ رضا


مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق


طبعا حورية المتهنية ارسلت الحل  قبل حتى موعد المسابقة مش عارفة ازاي



حورية المتهنية الذرية  ::

----------


## زي الملايكة

الحمد لله
بعت
النت دهولنى انهارده
معلش
تحياتى بقى
معلش
استحملونى
جايه من 6 اكتوبر للمعادى ف ساعتين ونص
رحمتك يا رب

----------


## hanoaa

*جاوبت الحمد لله

عارفه انى مركز عشرومية ألف

المهم انى بشوفكوا*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

تم ارسال الحل 

اللهم إني أسألك علماً نافعاً، وأعوذ بك من علمٍ لا ينفع

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

اللهم إنا نسألك عيشةً نقيةً، وميتةً سويَّةً، ومردّاً غير مُخزٍ ولا فاضح

اميــــــــــن يـارب العـالميــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخي رضا تحية طيبة وبعد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إن توالي الاحداث في غزة جعلتنا في حالة يعلم الله بها 
اللهم فرج كربهم وانصرهم والطف بهم اللهم امين
حل الحلقة السابقة {رَبَّنَا اكْشِفْ عَنَّا الْعَذَابَ إِنَّا مُؤْمِنُونَ} (12) سورة الدخان
امين يارب العالمين
دمتم بخير

----------


## شاطئ البحر

تم الإرسال

جزاك الله خيرا أستاذنا الفاضل وجعله شاهدا لك لا عليك

----------


## reda laby

أخى الحبيب

أيمن خطاب

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,white,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/17.gif" border="double,5,darkred" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
قولوا لى أعمل إيه وياه
حلوله دايمة صح معاه
رسايله فى البدايات واصلة
وجايبة التقييمات يا هناه[/poem]

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

> تم ارسال الحل يا استاذ رضا 
> مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق 
> طبعا حورية المتهنية ارسلت الحل  قبل حتى موعد المسابقة مش عارفة ازاي 
> حورية المتهنية الذرية


وهو ده سر الطبخة


لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

> الحمد لله
> بعت
> النت دهولنى انهارده
> معلش
> تحياتى بقى
> معلش
> استحملونى
> جايه من 6 اكتوبر للمعادى ف ساعتين ونص
> رحمتك يا رب


ماتحاوليش 
بطئ على الكل 
بس المهم
إن الحلول صحيحة
وفقك الله 


لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

> *جاوبت الحمد لله
> 
> عارفه انى مركز عشرومية ألف
> 
> المهم انى بشوفكوا*


وده شئ يشرفنى 
يا بونبوناية


لا واحد ولا مية
ولا ألف وتلتمية
ولا كل الدنيا ديه
ولا مليون


لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

> تم ارسال الحل 
> 
> اللهم إني أسألك علماً نافعاً، وأعوذ بك من علمٍ لا ينفع


اللهم آمين


لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اخي رضا تحية طيبة وبعد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> إن توالي الاحداث في غزة جعلتنا في حالة يعلم الله بها 
> اللهم فرج كربهم وانصرهم والطف بهم اللهم امين
> حل الحلقة السابقة {رَبَّنَا اكْشِفْ عَنَّا الْعَذَابَ إِنَّا مُؤْمِنُونَ} (12) سورة الدخان
> امين يارب العالمين
> دمتم بخير


 ::nooo:: 

 ::-s: 

 :1: 

 :Plane: 


 :Console: 

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى واحترامى

----------


## reda laby

> تم الإرسال
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا أستاذنا الفاضل وجعله شاهدا لك لا عليك


تقبل الله منك 

اللهم تقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال


اللهم آمين

----------


## reda laby

أعزائى وأحبائى فى الله

أقدم لكم اليوم

 الحلقة التاسعة
من مسابقة

دعاء المؤمنين فى الكتاب المبين 

من توصلوا للحل الصحيح 
فى حلقة الأمس 


أيمن خطاب
نوران
زى الملايكة
هنوءة
أخت ظابط شرطة
عاصم ابو ندى
شاطئ البحر


سؤال حلقة اليوم

فى الجزء الثالث
أذكر آية الدعاء  الذى مضمونه ...
( ينتقل المؤمنون من التفكر في خلق الله إلى خشية عقابه ، و كيف أن التفكر في الخلق أوصلهم الى خشية النار  . )
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 
وفقكم الله و لاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل. . رضا لابي 





تم إرسال الحل لحلقة اليوم من المسابقة الدينية

وفقنا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى 

وجزاكم الله خيراً 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## زي الملايكة

نقول 
خلاص
ربنا يسهل
جارى الفحص
والتنقيب

----------


## hanoaa

*جاوبت الحمد لله بس مش متأكده من الإجابه

ربنا يستر*

----------


## reda laby

[frame="7 90"]أعزائى وأحبائى
أنا أتابع ماتكتبونه فور عرض حلقة المسابقة
وبعد عودتى من العمل عصراً
أستمتع بالجلوس أما النت
واللقاء بكم عبر الردود على رسائلكم 

ولكننى آثرت كتابة مشاركة واحدة اليوم

أنا فرحان بيكم بجد النهاردة
لأن لأول مرة
لا أتقيد بحل موثق عندى فى الأجندة الخاصة بالمسابقة
التى قمت بإعدادها قبل البدء فى نزول الحلقات
لأن كل واحد منكم كتب آية مختلفة عن الآخر 
ولأن كتاب الله هو

 المعجزة الكبرى

فكانت الآيات جميعها 
متفقة على نفس الموضوع المراد من الشرح فى سؤال حلقة اليوم

وهذا إن دل 
فإنما يدل على إهتمامكم بقراءة القرآن بحق 
أثابنا الله الخير وأنعم علينا بنعيمه

لكم خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى [/frame]

----------


## شاطئ البحر

فعلا الآيات التي تحمل هذا المضمون كثيرة في الجزء الثالث وقرأت ردك أستاذ رضا فقلت الحمد لله 

جاري إرسال الرسالة وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## reda laby

> نقول 
> خلاص
> ربنا يسهل
> جارى الفحص
> والتنقيب


أظن مشاركتى السابقة
ريحتكم كلكم 
والله برافو 
فرحت لما لقيتكم مختلفين فى الآيات 
لكن المعنى واحد


لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

> تم إرسال الحل لحلقة اليوم من المسابقة الدينية
> 
> وفقنا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى 
> 
> وجزاكم الله خيراً


كله تمام
ياعم همام
يرسل فى حلول
أسد ضرغام

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

> *جاوبت الحمد لله بس مش متأكده من الإجابه
> 
> ربنا يستر*


تأكدى
 :BRAWA: 
ولا تخافى
 :good: 
إستمرى
 :Smart: 


لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

البرنسيسة
نــــــــــــــــــوران

 :1: 
براوة عليكى
 :Bye2: 
ماشى؟
 :l2: 

واستعدى للحلقة الجديدة


لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

أخى العزيز
عـاصم أبـو نــدى

منى لك 
 :f2: 
وكمان ديه
 :BRAWA: 
وبلاش دى
 ::p: 

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

> فعلا الآيات التي تحمل هذا المضمون كثيرة في الجزء الثالث وقرأت ردك أستاذ رضا فقلت الحمد لله 
> 
> جاري إرسال الرسالة وجزاك الله خيرا


الـحمــــــــــــد للــــــــــــــــــه
لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

أخى الفاضل

الشـــــــــــــيخ كــريـــــــــــم

موفق بمشيئة الله
الحلقة ديه يا كريـم
مميزة ولها طابع خاص
( مش طابع بوستة )
متفردة فى عملية البحث وإستخراج الآية المطلوبة
كل متسابق أتى بآية مختلفة عن الآخرين


لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

عزيز على القلب
 :Shutup2: 
ومع ذلك
 :l: 
ليه؟
ماعرفش
 ::-s: 
خلاص ؟؟


لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

لغاية دلوقتى مابتعملش مشاركات
انت مشغول للدرجة دى ؟
طيب
براحتك أخى الحبيب
 :gp: 
بهجت الأباصيرى :king: 
زعيم مدرسة المشاغبين  :Baby: 

مش كده ولا إيه ؟

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## الشيخ كريم

> أخى الفاضل
> 
> الشـــــــــــــيخ كــريـــــــــــم
> 
> موفق بمشيئة الله
> الحلقة ديه يا كريـم
> مميزة ولها طابع خاص
> ( مش طابع بوستة )
> متفردة فى عملية البحث وإستخراج الآية المطلوبة
> ...


أخى الفاضل
الأستاذ رضالابى
إنى أحبك فى الله
لما تقدمه من أفكار تدعو الآخرين فى التقرب من الله
والعمل على قراءة القرآن يومياً وبشكل دائم
أينما كانوا
فى المسابقة الدينية الرائعة
أم كانوا فى موضوعك الآخر 
آية أكثر إستخداماً فى حياتك

جعل الله ماتفعله وتقدم عليه فى ميزان حسناتك
تقبل الله منك ومنا 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

السلام  عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أستاذنا الفاضل رضا 
برجــــــــــــاء      قبل كتابه الحلقه الجديده كتابه حل الحلقه السابقه 

وشكرااااا جزيلااااااا

----------


## نــوران

نحن في انتظار المسابقة يا استاذ رضا


و يارب التوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله


بس ياريت تحدد لنا من اي سورة  ...!!

----------


## reda laby

أعزائى وأحبائى فى الله

أقدم لكم اليوم

 الحلقة العاشرة
من مسابقة

دعاء المؤمنين فى الكتاب المبين 

من توصلوا للحل الصحيح 
فى حلقة الأمس 


أيمن خطاب
زى الملايكة
هنوءة
نوران
عاصم ابو ندى
الشيخ كريم
عزيز على القلب
شاطئ البحر
بهجت الأباصيرى


سؤال حلقة اليوم

فى 
الجزء التاسع
ســورة الأعـراف
أذكر آية الدعاء  الذى مضمونه ...
( عندما ضل المؤمنون وندموا على ما  فعلوا كان إعترافهم بذنبهم، لجأوا إلى الله ، وكان يقينهم بأنه إن لم يحدث الغفران فسوف يكونوا من الخاسرين  )
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 
وفقكم الله و لاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء

----------


## reda laby

> السلام  عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> أستاذنا الفاضل رضا 
> برجــــــــــــاء      قبل كتابه الحلقه الجديده كتابه حل الحلقه السابقه 
> 
> وشكرااااا جزيلااااااا


بداية من حلقة اليوم
ومن الغد 
سوف أكتب الآية الحل
مع إننى وجدت فى حلقة الأمس
أكثر من آية أفادت نفس المعنى المقصود

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

تم الحل وجارى ارسال الرساله
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل. . رضا لابي 





تم إرسال الحل لحلقة اليوم من المسابقة الدينية

وفقنا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى 

وجزاكم الله خيراً 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## زي الملايكة

الحمد لله
معلش
اتاخرت اليوم
مكنتش على النت
تحياتى

----------


## نــوران

تم ارسال الحل يا استاذ رضا


ياريت تطمني و تقولي انا سبقت اخ ايمن الليلة او لا  :: 

يعني مش كل يوم صاحب  النت اللي زي الصاروخ ده  هو اللي يبعت الحل الاول  :: 



يعني مرة كده يقوم يشرب ولا حاجة و يسيبنا نبعت الحل قبله ههههههه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> تم ارسال الحل يا استاذ رضا
> 
> 
> ياريت تطمني و تقولي انا سبقت اخ ايمن الليلة او لا 
> 
> يعني مش كل يوم صاحب  النت اللي زي الصاروخ ده  هو اللي يبعت الحل الاول 
> 
> 
> 
> يعني مرة كده يقوم يشرب ولا حاجة و يسيبنا نبعت الحل قبله ههههههه




اطمنى يا نوران أنا جاوبت قبل الاستاذ أيمن ب 7 دقايق
بس المهم يكون الحل صح

----------


## reda laby

> تم ارسال الحل يا استاذ رضا 
> ياريت تطمني و تقولي انا سبقت اخ ايمن الليلة او لا  
> يعني مش كل يوم صاحب  النت اللي زي الصاروخ ده  هو اللي يبعت الحل الاول 
> يعني مرة كده يقوم يشرب ولا حاجة و يسيبنا نبعت الحل قبله ههههههه





> اطمنى يا نوران أنا جاوبت قبل الاستاذ أيمن ب 7 دقايق
> بس المهم يكون الحل صح


أعمل معاكم إيه ؟
حيّرتونى
بتحسدوا فى الراجل ليه 
النت عنده ماحصلهوش عطل 
الذنب مش ذنبه
يتأخر عشان ترتاحوا ؟ :O O: 
 :Helpsmilie2: 
الحسد جاب نتيجة
إرتاحتوا ؟
.
.
.
.
.
فى ذيل القائمة 
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## reda laby

شوفتوا الذكاء
بمشاركة واحدة
عرضت ثلاثة أسماء فى الحلول 


إفهموها بقى

----------


## reda laby

زي الملايكة

 :king: 

خارج المنافسة
 :BRAWA: 


لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

الأخ العزيز

وريث تحتمس الثالث
انت ناوى تزورنا كل أسبوع ؟

مش على سطر وتسيب سطر
عايزك تشارك يومياً

برافو


لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

البونبوناية
هنـــــــــــــــــــوءة

فين مشاكساتك
فين إفتكاساتك
فين مشاركاتك
إرسال حلول وبس ؟


لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

أبــــــــــو نـــــــــــــدى

فينك يا راجل
وفين كلامك الجميل
المليان إيمان وإحسان
وبر وتقوى وعرفان


 :Plane: 

توكل على الله

----------


## reda laby

عزيز على القلب

 :Bye2: 
عامل إيه يا راجل
مازالت ردودك تلغرافية

رقم الآية وإسم السورة


وفقك الله

----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

أستاذ 
رضا لابى

آسف على عدم الإستمرار والمداومة فى الإشتراك 
فى المسابقة
وهذا سببه العمل فى أوقات صعبة
ليلاً ونهاراً

لك كل التحية على أفكارك الرائعة

----------


## hanoaa

> البونبوناية
> هنـــــــــــــــــــوءة
> 
> فين مشاكساتك
> فين إفتكاساتك
> فين مشاركاتك
> إرسال حلول وبس ؟
> 
> 
> لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى


*معلش يا أستاذ رضا 

بس يا دوب بقى 

مسابقات كتير و شغل كتييييييييييير و وقت قليييييييييييييييييييييل*

----------


## reda laby

أعزائى وأحبائى فى الله

أقدم لكم اليوم

 الحلقة الحادية عشر
من مسابقة

دعاء المؤمنين فى الكتاب المبين 

آية  حل سؤال الأمس
( قَالُوا لَئِن لَّمْ يَرْحَمْنَا رَبُّنَا وَيَغْفِرْ لَنَا لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الخَاسِرِينَ )
من توصلوا للحل الصحيح 
فى حلقة الأمس 


زى الملايكة
نوران
أخت ظابط شرطة
أيمن خطاب
وريث تحتمس الثالث
هنوءة
عاصم ابو ندي
عزيز على القلب


سؤال حلقة اليوم

فى 
الجزء العاشر
ســورة التوبة
أذكر آية الدعاء  الذى مضمونه ...
( تضمنت الآية أدباً عظيماً وسراً حيث جعل الرضا بما أتاه الله ورسوله والتوكل عليه وحده وكذلك الرغبة إلى الله وحده فى التوفيق لطاعة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وإمتثال أوامره وترك نواهيه وتصديق أخباره والإقتفاء بآثاره .)
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 
وفقكم الله و لاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل. . رضا لابي 





تم إرسال الحل لحلقة اليوم من المسابقة الدينية

وفقنا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى 

وجزاكم الله خيراً 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

تم الحل وجاري الارسال

يارب اكون من اوائل المتسابقين الذين توصلوا للحل

----------


## زي الملايكة

يارب
ها
ايه الاخبار
نعرف بس

----------


## نــوران

> اطمنى يا نوران أنا جاوبت قبل الاستاذ أيمن ب 7 دقايق
> بس المهم يكون الحل صح


الله يطمنك اختي العزيزة


كويس نتحد سوا و نبعت الحل بسرعة هههههههه  :: 


تم ارسال الحل يا استاذ رضا 


و ان شاء الله التوفيق للجميع

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ماشي يااختى نوران 
بس يلا استاذ ايمن سبقنى النهارده بس المهم الحل يكون صح
وربنا يجزينا كلنا خير ان شاء الله

----------


## hanoaa

*أنا كمان جاوبت الحمد لله*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> تم ارسال الحل يا استاذ رضا
> 
> 
> مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق
> 
> 
> طبعا حورية المتهنية ارسلت الحل  قبل حتى موعد المسابقة مش عارفة ازاي
> 
> 
> ...




*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نوران 



هو انتي مش سايباني في حالي كده على طول 

مبسوطة .. اهو بسبب النق بتاعكم ده اتأخرت



الكبير عليكي يا كبيرة 

يا خطيرة  .. يا فظيعه 

<<<< نحسد شوية اشمعنه انتي يعني 

ياللي اخدتي تقييمات مسابقات رمضان كلها

والكور الخضرا شغالين وبيزيدو واحده ورا التانيه 




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> تم ارسال الحل يا استاذ رضا
> 
> 
> ياريت تطمني و تقولي انا سبقت اخ ايمن الليلة او لا 
> 
> يعني مش كل يوم صاحب  النت اللي زي الصاروخ ده  هو اللي يبعت الحل الاول 
> 
> 
> 
> يعني مرة كده يقوم يشرب ولا حاجة و يسيبنا نبعت الحل قبله ههههههه



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نوران 


ارحمووونا  شوية من القر بتاعكم ده شوية 



وربنا ما بقيت عارف انتظم في المسابقة 



وبعدين النت مش صاروخ ولا حاجه 

بلاش تتحججو بيا بقى  


انتو اللي مش عارفين تجاوبو 

وانا ذنبي ايه بقى 






مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نــوران
> 					
> 
> تم ارسال الحل يا استاذ رضا
> 
> 
> ياريت تطمني و تقولي انا سبقت اخ ايمن الليلة او لا 
> 
> يعني مش كل يوم صاحب  النت اللي زي الصاروخ ده  هو اللي يبعت الحل الاول 
> ...





*



الأخت الفاضلة .. إيمان 



أنا مبقتش مطمن كده .. شكلكم كده هتعملوا حزب عليا 



المسابقة اللي فاتت كانت نوران عامله اتحاد مع عاشقة النسيم



ودلوقتي دي شكلها بوادر حزب نسائي جديد 

ربنا يسهل بقى ونقدر نكمل للاخر

استرها معانا يارب





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أخت ظابط شرطه
> 					
> 
> 
> اطمنى يا نوران أنا جاوبت قبل الاستاذ أيمن ب 7 دقايق
> بس المهم يكون الحل صح
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نوران 



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 قل هو الله احد (1) الله الصمد (2) لم يلد ولم يولد (3) ولم يكن له كفوا احد (4)   سورة "الاخلاص" . 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 قل اعوذ برب الفلق (1) من شر ما خلق (2) ومن شر غاسق اذا وقب (3) ومن شر النفاثات في العقد (4) ومن شر حاسد اذا حسد (5) سورة "الفلق ". 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 قل اعوذ برب الناس (1) ملك الناس (2) اله الناس (3) من شر الوسواس الخناس (4) الذي يوسوس في صدور الناس (5) من الجنة والناس (6)  سورة "الناس ". 





لاااااااااااااااااا تعليق 

 فالله خير حافظا وهو أرحم الراحمين 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نــوران
> 					
> 
> 
> 
> الله يطمنك اختي العزيزة
> 
> 
> كويس نتحد سوا و نبعت الحل بسرعة هههههههه 
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. إيمان 




انتو خلاص كونتوا الحزب النسائي ضدي 



يعني خلاص كده مفيش أمل  تاني إني أكسب



عموماً يعني ربنا كريم 

قادر يكفينا حسد الحريم 






مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أعمل معاكم إيه ؟
> حيّرتونى
> بتحسدوا فى الراجل ليه 
> النت عنده ماحصلهوش عطل 
> الذنب مش ذنبه
> يتأخر عشان ترتاحوا ؟
> 
> الحسد جاب نتيجة
> إرتاحتوا ؟
> ...


*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي 


طــبعــــاً لازم أكون في زيل القائمة 

دي نـــــــوران يعني مش أي كلام 

عينيها مدورة 




وكمان انضمت لها الأخت إيمان 



أروح انا فين تاني 

ربنا يستر بجد 





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة .. إيمان 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



عفوا استاذ أيمن المسابقه تبيح كل شئ الاتحاد والحسد و و و ... :Mad: ........ ::evil:: .....     :Evil 2: 

المهم الامتثال لرسول الله عليه الصلاه والسلام فى قوله (لا تقتلوا طفلاً صغيرًا ولا شيخًا كبيرًا ولا امرأة ولا تقطعوا نخلاً ولا تحرقوه ولا تقطعوا شجرة مثمرة ولا تذبحوا شاة ولا بقرة ولا بعيرًا إلا لمأكلة و..............) صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  :Ala: 

استاذ أيمن حضرتك أخ عزيز وياريت متزعلش مننا وبنصبح عليك :Biggrin:   :Bye:

----------


## reda laby

أخى 
أيــمـــــــــــــن خطـــــــــــــــــاب

معلش
تعيش وتاخد غيرها
نعمل إيه أخواتنا ولازم نستحملهم

مش كده ولا إيه ؟


لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

الأخت الفاضلة

إيمــــــــــــــــان 
ماتمشيش ورا نوران

الشكل الرباعى بقى ميزة وبتحبه خالص 
 :Fear2: 

بلاش وإرجعى إلى قواعدك سالمة

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

نـــــــــــــــــــــوران

بلاش العينان
الواسعتان
الحمراوتان
القويتان


لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

الأخ العزيز
وليــــــــــــــــــــد

برافو 
يامن إبتعدت عن الهمزات
 والهمسات الحاسدة

كن وحدك منفصلاً
عن الحزب النسائى
 :f2: 

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

هنوءة 
البونبوناية

 :Eat: 
الإنفصال المفاجئ
والتوحد الذهنى 
والإنشغال المهنى

ربنا يوفقك

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

ابــــــــــو نـــــــــــــدى

 :f: 
وكمان 
 :y: 
وبلاش
 :Play Ball: 
عشان حلقة الليل

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

الأخت الفاضلة
زي الملايــــــــــــــكة

خدى بالك من مضمون الآية المكتوب فى سؤال الحلقة
وبعدين مع قراءة القرآن سوف تصلين إلى الآية الصحيحة

الآية المرسلة 
قريبة إلى الصواب
لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## زي الملايكة

> الأخت الفاضلة
> زي الملايــــــــــــــكة
> 
> خدى بالك من مضمون الآية المكتوب فى سؤال الحلقة
> وبعدين مع قراءة القرآن سوف تصلين إلى الآية الصحيحة
> 
> الآية المرسلة 
> قريبة إلى الصواب
> لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى


كله تمام
ولا يهمك
تم التصحيح
معلش
امبارح بقى كان عندى صداع موت
عندى المره دى

----------


## reda laby

أعزائى وأحبائى فى الله

أقدم لكم اليوم

 الحلقة الثانية عشر
من مسابقة

دعاء المؤمنين فى الكتاب المبين 

آية  حل سؤال الأمس
( وَقَالُوا حَسْبُنَا اللَّهُ سَيُؤْتِينَا اللَّهُ مِن فَضْلِهِ وَرَسُولُهُ إِنَّا إِلَى اللَّهِ رَاغِبُونَ )
من توصلوا للحل الصحيح 
فى حلقة الأمس 


أيمن خطاب
أخت ضابط شرطة
نوران
وريث تحتمس الثالث
هنوءة
عاصم ابو ندى
زى الملايكة


سؤال حلقة اليوم

فى 
الجزء الحادى عشر
ســورة يونس
أذكر آية الدعاء  الذى مضمونه ...
( قال المؤمنون لا تسلط علينا الكفار فيظنوا أنهم سلطوا لأنهم على الحق ونحن على الباطل فيفتنوا بذلك ، ولا تعذبنا بأيديهم ولا بعذاب من عندك ولا تسلطهم علينا فيفتنونا  .)
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 
وفقكم الله و لاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء

----------


## زي الملايكة

الحمد لله
الله المستعان
والموفق
يا رب يكون صح

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الحمد لله وصلت للحل

ويارب اكون اول مشاركه

----------


## hanoaa

*جاوبت الحمد لله 

بس هو السؤال نزل قبل ميعاده لييييييييييييييييييييه*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

صحيح السؤال نزل قبل ميعاده ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أيمن خطــاب
> 					
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة .. إيمان 
> 
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. إيمان 


إن الحديث الذي ذكرتيه لنا لم يكن بهذا النص الحرفي .. فلقد كان وصية من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى المجاهدين  فكما ورد في كتب السيرة النبوية  أن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم أرسل الحارث بن عمير الأزدي إلى هرقل يدعوه للإسلام ، فقتله شرحبيل بن عمرو في الطريق. ومن بعد أرسل وفداً إلى ذات الطلح –قرب دمشق- يدعو أهلها للإسلام، فقتلوا جميعاً وعددهم 15 رجلاً إلا رئيسهم. 

وخشي النبي أن يتجرأ الأعداء المتربصون على المسلمين، فأرسل جيشاً من ثلاثة آلاف إلى مؤتة جنوب الشام، وأوصاهم: ( ألا تغدروا، ولا تغلوا، ولا تقتلوا وليداً، أو امرأة، ولا كبيراً فانياً، ولا معتصماً بصومعة، ولا تقربوا نخلاً، ولا تقطعوا شجراً، ولا تهدموا بناءً..) 

وهذه الوصية كررها أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه مع جيش أسامة بن زيد حين قال : (لا تخونوا ولا تغلوا ولا تغدروا ولا تمثلوا، ولا تقتلوا طفلاً صغيراً، ولا شيخاً فانياً ولا امرأة، ولا تعقروا نخلاً ولا تحرقوه.. ولا تقطعوا شجرة مثمرة، ولا تذبحوا شاة ولا بقرة ولا بعيراً إلا لمأكلة، وسوف تمرون بأقوام قد فرغوا أنفسهم في الصوامع، فدعوهم وما فرغوا أنفسهم إليه، وسوف تأتون على قوم يأتونكم بآنية فيها ألوان الطعام، فإذا أكلتم منها شيئاً بعد شيء فاذكروا اسم الله عليها.. وسوف تلقون أقواماً قد فحصوا "كشفوا" أواسط رؤوسهم وتركوا حولها مثل العصائب، فاخفقوهم بالسيف خفقاً. اندفعوا باسم الله  ) .. 


في النهاية 

أشكركِ على مداخلتك التي جعلتني أبحث عن أصل الحديث 

وأستزيد من سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 

وهذا لا يمنع أنكم لازلتم منافسين

ولن أتخلى عن موقعي




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أخى 
> أيــمـــــــــــــن خطـــــــــــــــــاب
> 
> معلش
> تعيش وتاخد غيرها
> نعمل إيه أخواتنا ولازم نستحملهم
> 
> مش كده ولا إيه ؟
> 
> ...



*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي


نستحملهم أيوة .. مفيش مشكلة 

إنما يكسبونا فده مش ممكن أبدا!



نحن الأصل بعون الله 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> نـــــــــــــــــــــوران
> 
> بلاش العينان
> الواسعتان
> الحمراوتان
> القويتان
> 
> 
> لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى




*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي


ممنوش فايده الكلام دلوقتي 

نوران خلاص عدت مرحلة التغيير 

يعني بقت حورية متهنية مستقوية وكمان ذرية 



يا عيني علينا إحنا يا مساكـــــين 

روحنا فـ شربة مية وسط الحريم 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> صحيح السؤال نزل قبل ميعاده ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. إيمان 



أصل الأستاذ رضا لابي كان عنده مقابله مع أعضاء من المنتدى 

إسكندراني ... حمــــادو ... د. مصطفى 

وطبعاً من لقى أحبابه .. نسي أصحابه 

وحــط المسابقة ونزل جري يقابلـهم

ولا سأل فينا حتى برساله خاصـــــة 

يلا الله يسهلو كل أموره بقى 

أنا جاي أهدي النفوس 

وماشي على طول




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

> الحمد لله
> الله المستعان
> والموفق
> يا رب يكون صح


 :Bye: 
 :Bye: 
 :Bye: 
 :Bye: 
 :Bye: 
 :Bye:

----------


## reda laby

> الحمد لله وصلت للحل
> 
> ويارب اكون اول مشاركه



 :Smart: 
 :Smart: 
 :Smart: 
 :Smart: 
 :Smart: 
 :Smart:

----------


## reda laby

> *جاوبت الحمد لله 
> 
> بس هو السؤال نزل قبل ميعاده لييييييييييييييييييييه*


 :y: 
 :y: 
 :y: 
 :y: 
 :y: 

رويتر قالت لكم

----------


## reda laby

إذاعة أخبار 
منتدى مصر الدولية
( أيمن خطــــــــاب )
النهاردة مش
 ::no1:: 
وتستاهل 


عشان تحرم تبقى حزب وحدوى

----------


## reda laby

البرنسيسة
نـــــــــــــــوران

واحـــــــــــــد
+
 ::no3:: 


معلش النوبادى

----------


## reda laby

أخى 
وليــــــــــــــد
وريث تحتمس الثالث

فين مشاركاتك التفاعلية ؟

لا تقبل الإجابات إلا بهذه المشاركات


بــــرافــــــــــــــو
 :Beer:

----------


## reda laby

:BRAWA: 

برافو 
الشيخ كريم

معلش الجو  :Cold: 

بس ده مش سبب لتأخرك فى إرسال الحل

----------


## reda laby

أخى الحبيب

عزيــــــــــــــــــز

رسالة
 :Plane: 
وخلاص


ربنا يوفقك

----------


## زي الملايكة

ايوه مفهمناش
الحل صح ولا..................
بلاش الاشكال دى
مش بفهم منها حاجه
كله شبه بعضه
ههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

استاذ /أيمن 

السلام عليكم

اسفه على الخطأ ولكنى نقلته من موقع كما نقلته لكم

وشكرا لاهتمامك بتصحيح الخطأ   :good: 

جزاك الله خيرا 

ولا انسى اننا مازلنا      *متنافسيــــــن   *

----------


## reda laby

أعزائى وأحبائى فى الله
أقدم لكم اليوم 
الحلقة الثالثة عشر 
من مسابقة

دعاء المؤمنين فى الكتاب المبين

من توصلوا للحل الصحيح 

زى الملايكة
أخت ظابط شرطة
هنوءة
أيمن خطاب
نوران
وريث تحتمس الثالث
الشيخ كريم
عاصم أبو ندي

سؤال اليوم

فى
الجزء العشرون
سورة القصص

آية مضمونها ...


[frame="7 90"]عندما وجد موسى إثنين ( قبطى  وإسرائيلى ) يتنازعان فوجد موسى فرصة فى غفلة الناس فعمد إلى القبطى فضربه بعصا فقضى عليه فمات فطلب الغفران من الله وهو الغفور الرحيم  .[/frame]


قراءة القرآن خير الأعمال فى ساعات اليوم
نهاراً كانت ام ليلاً

ولا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء
وفقكم الله

----------


## زي الملايكة

الحمد لله
تم الارسال
وجارى الفحص

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

تم الحل  وجارى الارسال

----------


## hanoaa

> [frame="7 90"]عندما وجد موسى إثنين ( قبطى  وإسرائيلى ) يتنازعان فوجد موسى فرصة فى غفلة الناس فعمد إلى القبطى فضربه بعصا فقضى عليه فمات فطلب الغفران من الله وهو الغفور الرحيم  .[/frame]


_
تمت الإجابة الحمد لله

بس عندى توضيح

فى عهد سيدنا موسى لم يكن بمصر أقباط

لأنه المسيحية ظهرت بعد اليهودية_

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

انتوا فين يا عالم  انتوا فين يامتسابقين   :4:   :hey: 

يارب تأخيركم يكون خير وتكونوا كويسين ومبسوطين  :Biggrin:  :1:  :Roll2:  
يارب

----------


## نــوران

تم ارسال الحل 


انا متأخرة معلش الليلة بس المعذرة يا استاذ رضا

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## reda laby

> الحمد لله
> تم الارسال
> وجارى الفحص


الأولى

----------


## reda laby

نــــــــــــــــوران


حتى الآن 

الخامسة

----------


## reda laby

أخت ظابط شرطة


الثالثة

----------


## reda laby

البونبوناية


الرابعة

----------


## reda laby

المحســــــــــــود


الثانى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

خير أستاذ رضا؟؟؟؟؟؟

كاتب اسمائنا كده ليه؟؟

----------


## reda laby

> _
> 
> فى عهد سيدنا موسى لم يكن بمصر أقباط
> 
> لأنه المسيحية ظهرت بعد اليهودية_


أختى العزيزة

انا أعدت المسابقة من كتب التفسير 

وكفى

----------


## reda laby

أعزائى وأحبائى فى الله
أقدم لكم اليوم 
الحلقة الرابعة عشر 
من مسابقة

دعاء المؤمنين فى الكتاب المبين

من توصلوا للحل الصحيح 

زى الملايكة
أيمن خطاب
أخت ظابط شرطة
هنوءة
نوران


سؤال اليوم

فى
الجزء السادس و العشرون
سورة الأحقاف

آية مضمونها ...


[frame="7 90"]يا رب ألهمنى أن أشكرك على نعمك التى زادت وفاضت علىّ وعلى نسلى وأبائى وأصلح فى نسلى من بعدى إنى عدت إلى طريق الصواب وأن أعمل ما ترضاه .  .[/frame]


قراءة القرآن خير الأعمال فى ساعات اليوم
نهاراً كانت ام ليلاً

ولا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء
وفقكم الله

----------


## زي الملايكة

تم ارسال الحل 
الحمد لله
جارى الفحص

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*انت غيرت اسمك تانى يا أستاذ رضا

وبعدين فى حركات التمويه دى

أكيد الحل كده وصل متأخر جدااا*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

تم الارسال

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

اللهم إِني أسألك فعل الخيرات، وترك المنكرات، وحبَّ المساكين، وأن تغفر لي، وترحمني، وإِذا أردت فتنة قومٍ فتوفَّني غير مفتونٍ، وأسألك حبَّك، وحبَّ من يُحبك، وحبَّ عملٍ يُقربني إلى حبك

----------


## نــوران

تمت الاجابة يا استاذ رضا


جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## reda laby

> تم ارسال الحل 
> الحمد لله
> جارى الفحص


ونتيجة الفحص 
طلعت إيه ؟
 :y: 


لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

> *انت غيرت اسمك تانى يا أستاذ رضا
> 
> وبعدين فى حركات التمويه دى
> 
> أكيد الحل كده وصل متأخر جدااا*


إنتى الوحيدة إللى رسالتك ماوصلتش

أكيد وصلت للإسم القديم
عبدالرحمن رضا

تم إحتسابك من الفائزين
طبقاً لوقت المشاركة
 :y:  :y:  :y:  :y:  :y: 

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

أخت ظابط شرطة

تمـــــــــــــــــــــام
 :hey: 


 :y: 

 :Poster Sss: 


لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

البرنسيسة
نــــــــــــــــــــوران

 :Plane: 

على الحلقة الجديدة
وبلاش 
 :PYTAJNIK: 
و
 :Excl: 

منتظرك الساعة العاشرة

----------


## reda laby

عاصم أبو ندى


 :f2: 

الود الموصول بينّا هو السبب 
فى إرتباطك بالمسابقة
والتقرب إلى الله
وحب الحصول على الحسنات 
هذا ردى على تساؤلك فى مشاركة الحل


لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

أيمن خطاب

 :Love: 

 :Poster Sss: 

 :y: 

 :Icecream: 


لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

أخى العزيز

الشـــــــــــــــيخ كـــريـــــــــــــــم


تقبل الله منا ومنك صالح الأعمال
الواحد بيقدم ما فيه الخير 
ومحاولة كسب الوقت فى طاعة الله


لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

بهجت الأباصيرى

فينك ياراجل ؟
مسابقات وتسالى  بس 

لا لا لا لا 

انا عايزك تداوم هنا كمان

برافو ياعم


لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby



----------


## reda laby

أعزائى وأحبائى فى الله
أقدم لكم اليوم 
الحلقة الخامسة عشر 
من مسابقة

دعاء المؤمنين فى الكتاب المبين

من توصلوا للحل الصحيح 


أيمن خطاب
زى الملايكة
أحلى كلمة
أخت ظابط شرطة
نوران
عاصم أبو ندى


سؤال اليوم

فى
الجزء الثالث عشر
سورة إبراهيم

آية مضمونها ...


[frame="7 90"]دعا سيدنا ابراهيم ربه قائلاً :اللهم اغفر لى أنا عبدك ولوالدىّ ( وكان هذا قبل أن يعلم مدى عداوة والده لله ) وأيضاً أغفر لكل المؤمنين يوم تحاسب عبادك فتجازيهم بأعمالهم إن خيراً فخير وإن شراً فشر   .[/frame]


قراءة القرآن خير الأعمال فى ساعات اليوم
نهاراً كانت ام ليلاً


وفقكم الله

----------


## زي الملايكة

الحمد لله 
تم بحمد لله

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

تم ارسال الحل

جزاك الله خيرا استاذ رضا

----------


## أحلى كلمة

أستاذ رضا السؤال مش ظاهر عندى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

عندى سؤال مهم اوى
هل ياترى لما الاستاذ رضا بيطرح سؤال الحلقه الجديده بنقرأ السوره المذكوره حتى نوصل للايه المطلوبه ولا بنبحث على الايه من غير قراءه ارجوا الرد من جميع المشتركين فى المسابقه

----------


## reda laby

> عندى سؤال مهم اوى
> هل ياترى لما الاستاذ رضا بيطرح سؤال الحلقه الجديده بنقرأ السوره المذكوره حتى نوصل للايه المطلوبه ولا بنبحث على الايه من غير قراءه ارجوا الرد من جميع المشتركين فى المسابقه


ياريت نكون بنستمر فى القراية
وبعد نوصل للآية المقصودة
مش البحث بالعين على الآية 

السؤال ده فى بالى من أول يوم فى المسابقة
ياريت الجميع يجاوب بكل صراحة

لكم خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*بعت الحل

ايه الاخبار يا استاذ رضا*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

احلى كلمه

المسابقه بتقول:


دعاء المؤمنين فى الكتاب المبين

من توصلوا للحل الصحيح 


أيمن خطاب
زى الملايكة
أحلى كلمة
أخت ظابط شرطة
نوران
عاصم أبو ندى


سؤال اليوم

فى
الجزء الثالث عشر
سورة إبراهيم

آية مضمونها ...




 دعا سيدنا ابراهيم ربه قائلاً :اللهم اغفر لى أنا عبدك ولوالدىّ ( وكان هذا قبل أن يعلم مدى عداوة والده لله ) وأيضاً أغفر لكل المؤمنين يوم تحاسب عبادك فتجازيهم بأعمالهم إن خيراً فخير وإن شراً فشر .  





قراءة القرآن خير الأعمال فى ساعات اليوم
نهاراً كانت ام ليلاً

----------


## reda laby

> الحمد لله 
> تم بحمد لله


أول مرة ألاقى رسايل
تلغرافية 
فى المسابقة دى هية
من زى الملايكة
ذات المعنى و الشفافية

----------


## reda laby

> تم ارسال الحل
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا استاذ رضا


الأخت العزيزة
 :king: 
ضيف شرف المهرجان 


إيه رأيك

----------


## reda laby

> أستاذ رضا السؤال مش ظاهر عندى


والحل وصلنى إذاى 

 :Mad: 

 :notme: 

كله تمام

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

بصراحه يا أستاذ رضا        انا عارفه انى غلطانه
مرات بقرأ ومرات ببحث بالعين 
بس والله لما ببحث بالعين بأنب نفسي وبقرأ السوره تانى

السؤال ده جه فى بالى لما لقيتنا بنرسل الحل بعد ممكن 5 دقايق يعنى بعد وقت مش كافى للقراءه

----------


## reda laby

الشيخ كريم

الموقف غير صحيح
ولكن عليك التروى فى الرد
المسابقة مستمرة والحمد لله
الأخوة الأعضاء فى إستمتاع تام 
لقراءة القرىن يومياً 

اللهم تقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال

----------


## reda laby

> بصراحه يا أستاذ رضا        انا عارفه انى غلطانه
> مرات بقرأ ومرات ببحث بالعين 
> بس والله لما ببحث بالعين بأنب نفسي وبقرأ السوره تانى
> 
> السؤال ده جه فى بالى لما لقيتنا بنرسل الحل بعد ممكن 5 دقايق يعنى بعد وقت مش كافى للقراءه


يكفى هذا الإعتراف
(الصدق منجّى )
أنا قلت أضع إسم السورة ورقم الجزء 
عشان تقروا السورة إلى أن تتوصلوا إلى الآية

اللهم تقبل

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> الأخت العزيزة
> 
> ضيف شرف المهرجان 
> 
> 
> إيه رأيك



متحرمش منك يا استاذ رضا

ضيفه شرف المهرجان مره واحده :hey:   :hey:   :hey: 

بس رأيى فى ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*بصراحة انا الاول ببحث عن الاجابة

بس بعد الرد بقرأ السورة من الاول بتمعن

وربنا يرزقنا الاخلاص*

----------


## reda laby

الأخ العزيز
يهجت الأباصيرى

إنت كده  :y: 

الحل تمام والشرح المرفق هايل
وفقك الله لما فيه الطاعة والخير الأعم 

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

> *بصراحة انا الاول ببحث عن الاجابة
> 
> بس بعد الرد بقرأ السورة من الاول بتمعن
> 
> وربنا يرزقنا الاخلاص*


وهى ديه
أحلى كلمة 
قلتيها

ربنا يرزقنا الإخلاص

اللهم تقبل

----------


## أحلى كلمة

> والحل وصلنى إذاى 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> كله تمام




النت كان تقيل قوى

والصفحة مكنتش عاوزه تحمل

بس بعد كده ربنا سهلها

----------


## reda laby

حبيبى الغالى
 :Hug2: 
فينك ؟
فين المشاركة بتاعتك ؟
 :gp: 

إيه إللى محيّر قلبك
إسأل وحروفى تجاوبك
أنا هنا يا صديقى جنبك
ع البعد بقلبى باناوبك

----------


## reda laby

> النت كان تقيل قوى
> 
> والصفحة مكنتش عاوزه تحمل
> 
> بس بعد كده ربنا سهلها


قولى 
الحمــــــــــــد للــــــــــه

الحبو إلى الخير أفضل من الجلوس مكتوفى الأيدى
وها أنتِ تتحملين البطء الشديد فى سبيل الوصول إلى المراد

تقبل الله

----------


## reda laby

حقيقى 

عــزيــز على القلب

التقرب الى الله 
أفضل الأعمال وأقواها
المؤمن القوى خير من المؤمن الضعيف

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> حبيبى الغالى
> 
> فينك ؟
> فين المشاركة بتاعتك ؟
> 
> 
> إيه إللى محيّر قلبك
> إسأل وحروفى تجاوبك
> أنا هنا يا صديقى جنبك
> ع البعد بقلبى باناوبك









مخنوق ويعلم بيا ربنا .. وحاسس بظلم واقع عليّ

وبرفع ايدي للسما لربنا وبدعي انه يفرج همي

يارب ما تردني ولا ترد دعوة مظلوم 


يااااااااااااااااااارب

 ::(:

----------


## هشاااام

السلا م عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تم ارسال الحل

دى اول مره اشارك معكم

تحياتى للجميع

----------


## reda laby

> السلا م عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> تم ارسال الحل
> 
> دى اول مره اشارك معكم
> 
> تحياتى للجميع


شرفتنا أخى الحبيب
هشاااام

وأحب أعرفك
إن المسابقة بتبدأ الساعة العاشرة مساءاً
والنهاردة الحلقة الخامسة عشر
وياريت تستمر معانا يومياً

اللهم تقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال

----------


## نــوران

*عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*



*يا اخواني الكرام احب اقدم لكم اخي هشام* 


*الحقيقة اخويا حب يشاركني نشاطي بالمنتدى و سجل معانا اليوم*


*و اول مشاركة له في مسابقتنا مع الاستاذ رضا*


*و حابب يتابع اعمالي معاكم و موضوعتنا كلنا*


*منورنا يا اخي الغالي* 


*******

*انا كمان بعت الحل يا استاذ رضا*


*جزاك الله كل خير*

----------


## reda laby

> *عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> 
> 
> 
> *يا اخواني الكرام احب اقدم لكم اخي هشام* 
> 
> 
> *الحقيقة اخويا حب يشاركني نشاطي بالمنتدى و سجل معانا اليوم*
> 
> ...


حقيقى مفاجأة جميلة

أهلاً وسهلاً بيه 
أنا لسه عامل له تهنئة فى رسالة زائر

ياريت تعجبه
على قدى معلش

----------


## نــوران

اهلا بيك يا استاذ رضا


انا الحقيقة الحمد لله سعيدة بوجوده جانبي و ربنا ما يحرمني منه 

و اتمنى يكون اخ لكم جميعاااااااا


و منورنا يا هشام 

و بعد كده خلاص تحل المسابقة و تعرف موعدها مش لازم انا اقول لك   :: 

انت عارف يا استاذ رضا ان هشام اخويا  دخل المسابقة من منتصفها

زيي بالظبط اول ما اشتركت في المنتدى و دخلت مسابقة رمضان معاكم من منتصفها


صدفة حلوة  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ربنا يفك كربك أستاذ أيمن

أنا حسيت بأنك مظلوم لأنك كتبت موضوعين عن الظلم 
وإليك دعاء فك الكرب
لا اله الا الله الحليم الكريم لا اله الا الله العلى العظيم لا اله الا الله رب السماوات السبع ورب العرش العظيم 


ياحى يا قيوم ... برحمتك استغيث اصلح لى شأنى كله ولا تكلنى الى نفسى طرفة عين 

لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين 

اللهم انى اعوذ بك من الهم والحزن ..واعوذ بك من العجز والكسل .. واعوذ من الجبن والبخل ... واعوذ بك من غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال 


ودعاء المظلوم

اللهم اكفينيهم بما شئت وكيف شئت

فك الله كربك 

امين يارب

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> ربنا يفك كربك أستاذ أيمن
> 
> أنا حسيت بأنك مظلوم لأنك كتبت موضوعين عن الظلم 
> وإليك دعاء فك الكرب
> لا اله الا الله الحليم الكريم لا اله الا الله العلى العظيم لا اله الا الله رب السماوات السبع ورب العرش العظيم 
> 
> 
> ياحى يا قيوم ... برحمتك استغيث اصلح لى شأنى كله ولا تكلنى الى نفسى طرفة عين 
> 
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. إيمان 






الظـلم شعـور قاتـل تبكي له العيون وتتفطر له القلوب 

و تتحسر منه الجوارح والأفئــدة ولا تغفل منه الجفون 

وأمرّ أنواع الظلم هو أن يُظلم الإنسان ممن يحمل لهم

القلب معــزّة خاصة ومكانـة لا يشغلها سواهـم بحياته

نسال الله أن ينصر كل مظلوم وأن يكفينا شــر الظلــم

وجزاك الله خيراً على دعواتك الطيبة المباركة


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

ضيفنا الجديد
هشــــــــــــــــــــام

بداية من منتصف المسابقة
سوف تنطلق بعون الله 
فى سباق الحصول على الحسنات
 :Plane: 
( الرد على مشاركتك معناه أن الحل صحيح )

ربنا يوفقك 

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

الحبيب

عاصم أبو ندي
 :hey: 

مشتاق للكلام معاك
ع المسنجر باستناك
مش هوت ميل وسكاى بى
لأ ده لسانى بيدعى لقاك

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

البرنسيسة
نــــــــــــــــوران

 :Bicycle: 
بلاش لعب
 :Gun2: 
ولا نوم
 ::o: 

خدى بالك من السؤال
وابعتى بسرعة

ماشى ؟

----------


## زي الملايكة

> أول مرة ألاقى رسايل
> تلغرافية 
> فى المسابقة دى هية
> من زى الملايكة
> ذات المعنى و الشفافية


بالله وضحلى
موش فاهمه
حاجه حلوه ولا وحشه
هههههههههههههههه
 :Afro:   :Afro:   :Afro:  :Afro:

----------


## reda laby

أعزائى وأحبائى فى الله
أقدم لكم اليوم 
الحلقة السادسة عشر 
من مسابقة

دعاء المؤمنين فى الكتاب المبين

من توصلوا للحل الصحيح 


زى الملايكة
أخت ظابط شرطة
أيمن خطاب
أحلى كلمة
الشيخ كريم
بهجت الأباصيرى
عزيزعلى القلب
هشام
نوران
عاصم أبو ندى

سؤال اليوم

فى
الجزء التاسع عشر
سورة الشعراء

آية مضمونها ...


[frame="7 90"] إجعل لى ذكراً جميلاً بعدى ويقتدى بى فى الخير و الثناء الحسن .[/frame]


قراءة القرآن خير الأعمال فى ساعات اليوم
نهاراً كانت ام ليلاً


وفقكم الله

----------


## نــوران

تم ارسال الحل يا استاذ رضا


جزاك الله خيرااااا

----------


## زي الملايكة

تم بحمد الله
جارى الفحص
والبحث
والتدقيق
وتقييم الاجابه
وكفايه كده
هههههههههههههه

----------


## هشاااام

مساء الخير


تمت الاجابه وربنا يستر

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

تم الارساااااااااااااال

جزاكم الله خيرا وإيانا

----------


## reda laby

أيمن خطاب


الجو  :Cold: 
والرد  :y: 


لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

زى الملايكة

من غير   :PYTAJNIK: 

ولا سماع  :notme: 

برافو عليكى

----------


## reda laby

البرنسيسة
نــــــــــــــوران

منى  :f2: 
علشان جبتى أخوكى فى المسابقة
عقبال النتيجة النهائية

ربنا يوفقك

----------


## reda laby

هشاااام

أنا باناديك  ::mazika2:: 


حل صحيح

----------


## reda laby

أخت ظابط شرطة

 ::(: 
إيه إللى جابك متأخرة النهاردة
 ::xx:: 

وخلى بالك من نفسك

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> أخت ظابط شرطة
> 
> 
> إيه إللى جابك متأخرة النهاردة
> 
> 
> وخلى بالك من نفسك


اللى جابنى متأخره قرأت السوره كويس علشان اتأكد من الحل
ووعدت نفسي انى مش هاجاوب الا لما اقرأ مش ادور ع الاجابه بالعين :1:   :1:   :1:   :1:  ::no2::

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أيمن خطاب
> 
> 
> الجو 
> والرد 
> 
> 
> لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى





جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك 

أيمن خطاب

 :No:

----------


## reda laby

أعزائى وأحبائى فى الله
أقدم لكم اليوم 
الحلقة السابعة عشر 
من مسابقة

دعاء المؤمنين فى الكتاب المبين

من توصلوا للحل الصحيح 
( حتى هذه اللحظة ، مع مراعاة من سيرسل فيما بعد )

أيمن خطاب
زى الملايكة
نوران
هشاااام
أخت ظابط شرطة

سؤال اليوم

فى
الجزء الرابع
سورة النساء

آية مضمونها ...


[frame="7 90"] اللهم نجنا وأخرجنا من هذا المكان  الذى صفة أهله الظلم وأنصرنا على القوم الكافرين إنك انت النصير المعين.[/frame]


قراءة القرآن خير الأعمال فى ساعات اليوم
نهاراً كانت ام ليلاً


وفقكم الله

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

تم إرسال الإجابة لحلقة اليوم 

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك 

ونسأل الله لك السلامة

أيمن خطاب

 :No:

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*معرفتش أوصل للحل*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *معرفتش أوصل للحل*




الأخت الفاضلة .. أحلى كلمة 

بعد إذن الأستاذ رضا .. هسهل الحل شوية 

إجابة سؤال اليوم عبارة عن جزء من آيه 

بمعنى النصف الثاني من الآيه الكريمة 

والآية موجوده في منتصف السورة

ما بعد الآية رقم 50 

تحياتي

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

انا وصلت للحل

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

اللهم إني عبدك ، وابن عبدك، وابن أمتك، ناصيتي بيدك، ماض في حكمك، عدل في قضاؤك، أسألك بكل أسم هو لك، سميت به نفسك، أو أنزلته في كتبك، أو علمته أحداً من خلقك، أو استأثرت به في علم العيب عندك، أن تجعل القرآن ربيع قلبي ونور صدري، وجلاء حزني، وذهاب همي

----------


## نــوران

تمت الاجابة بحمد الله


جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذ رضا

----------


## هشاااام

الحمد لله

تمت الاجابة يا اخى رضا

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## زي الملايكة

الحمد لله
تمام تمام
تم الارسال
معلش
اتاخرت كنت ف الشغل
معرفش ان فيه خيانه
ههههههههههههههه
تحياتى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*حمدلله على سلامتك زى الملايكه
كنتى سيبى رقمك طيب عشان نعرفك لما يحصل خيانه*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*حمدلله على سلامتك زى الملايكه
كنتى سيبى رقمك طيب عشان نعرفك لما يحصل خيانه*

----------


## reda laby

أيمن خطاب

 :f2: 
من غير مانعاتب ونلوم بعض
قلوبنا صافية وصاينة العهد


لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

الأخت إيمان

أختى الصغيرة الحبوبة
من إجاباتها مرعوبة

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

البرنسيسة

نـــــــــــــــوران

ليكى تقاليع باستغربها
كلام تعاويذ باسترهبها


لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

الأخ الفاضل

هشــــــــــاااام

معلش الإسم بمساحاته
مكتوب والمعنى فى ساحاته


لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

الأخت العزيزة

زى الملايكة

عين الحسود جت لك نايب
فى الترسو من عند حبايب


لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> الأخت إيمان
> 
> أختى الصغيرة الحبوبة
> من إجاباتها مرعوبة
> 
> لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى


استاذ رضا شكرا لو حضرتك تقصدنى

وميرسى لو مش تقصدني

----------


## زي الملايكة

> *حمدلله على سلامتك زى الملايكه
> كنتى سيبى رقمك طيب عشان نعرفك لما يحصل خيانه*


هلا حبيبتى
تسلميلى
الله يخليكى
معلش
هنعمل ايه الشغل بقه
تحياتى :Icecream:

----------


## الشيخ كريم

أستاذ 
رضالابى
أنا بعثت رسالة فيها الحل
فين ردك على  رسالتى ؟

لعل المانع خيرا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## زي الملايكة

العد التنازلى لاعلان الحل 
كونوا معنا
ههههههههههههههههه
قصدى كونوا مع استاذ رضا

----------


## reda laby

أعزائى وأحبائى فى الله
أقدم لكم اليوم 
الحلقة الثامنة عشر 
من مسابقة

دعاء المؤمنين فى الكتاب المبين

من توصلوا للحل الصحيح 

أيمن خطاب
أخت ظابط شرطة
نوران
هشااام
الشيخ كريم
زى الملايكة

سؤال اليوم

فى
سورة يوسف

آية مضمونها ...


[frame="7 90"] (  هذا دعاء من يوسف الصديق دعا به ربه عز وجل لما تمت نعمة الله عليه  بإجتماعه بأبويه وأخويه وما منّ الله به عليه من النبوة والملك سأل ربه عز وجل كما أتم نعمته عليه فى الدنيا أن يستمر بها عليه فى الآخرة وأن يتوفاه مسلماً حين يتوفى وان يلحقه  بالصالحين وهم أخوته من النبيين والمرسلين صلوات الله عليهم أجمعين ويحتمل [ان يوسف قاله عند إحتضاره  ).[/frame]


قراءة القرآن خير الأعمال فى ساعات اليوم
نهاراً كانت ام ليلاً


وفقكم الله[/COLOR]

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي




تم إرسال الحل لحلقة اليوم من المسابقة الدينية

وفقنا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى 

وجزاكم الله خيراً 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## زي الملايكة

خلاص
تم
انام بقه
تصبحوا على خير

----------


## محمد الثالث

ما شاء الله مازلت عند عهدي بك استاذي الكريم رضا لابي
تمتعنا بمسابقاتك الممتعه
آسف لأني مش هقدر اشارك فامتحناتي السبت القادم و لي عوده
للمنتدي و لناسه بعد الامتحانات بالله عليكم لا تنسوني
بالدعاء في ظهر الغيب

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

تم الحل اتأخرت كتيييييير النهارده

----------


## reda laby

الأول


بدون ألقاب 
أخوكم 
أيمن خطاب

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

الثانى

السكة سالكة
يا 
زى الملايكة

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

الثالث 

مع خالص تقديرى 
مبروك 
بهجت الأباصيرى

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

الرابع


انتى بقى مش عارف 
أكتبلك
رباعية (شرطة) وخايف

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

الخامس


كرمك زايد وعظيم
يا شيخ
ريف مصر الكريم

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

لأسباب عائلية 
أقدم لكم الحلقة التاسعة عشر من المسابقة
ولا تنسوا  مشاركة إرسال الحل 
وعند عودتى بمشيئة الله سوف أرد عليكم 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## زي الملايكة

هيه هتتكتب دلوقتى
جميل

----------


## reda laby

أعزائى وأحبائى فى الله
أقدم لكم اليوم 
الحلقة التاسعة عشر 
من مسابقة

دعاء المؤمنين فى الكتاب المبين

من توصلوا للحل الصحيح 
( حتى هذه اللحظة ، مع مراعاة من سيرسل فيما بعد )

أيمن خطاب
بهجت الأباصيرى
زى الملايكة
أخت ظابط شرطة
الشيخ كريم

سؤال اليوم

فى

سورة الإسراء

آية مضمونها ...


[frame="7 90"] إن كفار أهل مكة لما ائتمروا برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليقتلوه أو يطردوه أو يوثقوه فأراد الله قتال أهل مكة أمره أن يخرج إلى المدينة ، علم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  أنه لا طاقة له بهذا الأمر إلا بسلطان  فسأل سلطاناً نصيراً لكتاب الله ولحدوده ولفرائض الله ولإقامة دين الله فإن سلطان رحمة من الله جعله بين أظهر عباده ولولا ذلك لأغار بعضهم فأكل شديدهم ضعيفهم ..[/frame]


قراءة القرآن خير الأعمال فى ساعات اليوم
نهاراً كانت ام ليلاً


وفقكم الله

----------


## زي الملايكة

تم الحمد لله

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

تم الحل

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> الرابع
> 
> 
> انتى بقى مش عارف 
> أكتبلك
> رباعية (شرطة) وخايف
> 
> لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى



انا حليت النهارده بدري

يارب اطلع التانيه المره دى بعد زى الملايكه طبعا لانها سبقتنى وياريت مايكونش حد تانى سبقنى كمان غيرها  :Bounce:   :Bounce:   :Bounce:

----------


## زي الملايكة

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفرالله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه .. استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفرالله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفرالله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفرالله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفرالله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه...استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفرالله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفرالله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفرالله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه...استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفرالله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته .. استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفرالله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه .. استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفرالله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه...استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفرالله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفرالله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفرالله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه...استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفرالله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه .. استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفرالله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفرالله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفرالله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفرالله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سر أو علانية

استغفرالله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفرالله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفرالله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفرالله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهمأني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه
> 
> استغفرالله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه .. استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه
> 
> استغفرالله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه
> 
> استغفرالله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه
> 
> استغفرالله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه
> ...



امين يارب العالمين

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي





تم إرسال الحل لحلقة اليوم من المسابقة الدينية

وفقنا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى 

وجزاكم الله خيراً 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يارب الظلم يكون رحل عنك استاذ أيمن

----------


## reda laby

> انا حليت النهارده بدري
> 
> يارب اطلع التانيه المره دى بعد زى الملايكه طبعا لانها سبقتنى وياريت مايكونش حد تانى سبقنى كمان غيرها



فى مثل شعبى بيقول

علمناهم الشحاتة 
سبقونا ع الأبواب
البرنسيسة نوران
أستاذة الطالع
 وبنقول لها دايماً
( من شر حاسد إذا حسد )

بقيتى انتى البيج بوس دلوقتى  :Spidy:  
أيمن فى النازل  :Cold: 
وانتى فى الطالع   ::xx:: 

مافيش حد قبلك

----------


## reda laby

> يارب الظلم يكون رحل عنك استاذ أيمن


آميــــــــــــــــــــــــن

معلش 
أيمن خطاب

الرجل الثالث

اللهم فك كربك وكرب كل المؤمنين المسلمين

----------


## reda laby

> انا حليت النهارده بدري
> 
> يارب اطلع التانيه المره دى بعد زى الملايكه طبعا لانها سبقتنى وياريت مايكونش حد تانى سبقنى كمان غيرها


معلش 
زى الملايكة
نعمل إيه
نابك من العين 
رمشة جفن

بقيتى 
التانية

الحلقات لسه كتير

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> يارب الظلم يكون رحل عنك استاذ أيمن











ما أصعب أن يشعر الإنسان بالظلم ، وهو عاجز عن الدفاع عن نفسه .

وشعور الظلم هو شئ مرير بغيض يتسبب في حالة من الغليان الداخلي

نسأل الله أن يفرج هم المظلومين وأن يدفع الظلم عني وعن كل مظلوم 

بارك الله فيكِ على سؤالك ودعائك الطيب

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

والله ما اقصد احسد  

هى الدنيا كدة يوم ليك ويوم عليك

اكسب مره من نفسى

----------


## reda laby

أعزائى وأحبائى فى الله
أقدم لكم اليوم 
الحلقة العشرون 
من مسابقة

دعاء المؤمنين فى الكتاب المبين

من توصلوا للحل الصحيح 

أخت ظابط شرطة
زى الملايكة
أيمن خطاب

سؤال اليوم

فى

سورة الكهف

آية مضمونها ...


[frame="7 90"] انهم فتية فروا بدينهم من قومهم لئلا يفتنوهم عنه فهربوا منه فلجأوا إلى غار فى جبل ليختفوا عن قومهم فقالوا حين دخلوا سائلين من الله الرحمة واللطف بهم والستر من الأعداءوأن يجعل عاقبتهم رشدا .[/frame]


قراءة القرآن خير الأعمال فى ساعات اليوم
نهاراً كانت ام ليلاً


وفقكم الله

----------


## زي الملايكة

ههههههههههههههه
ولا يهمك حياتى
مافى مشكله
كانى انا الاولى
عادى

----------


## زي الملايكة

تم الحمد لله

----------


## زي الملايكة

تم التصحيح وتم ارساله
خطا مطبعى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

تم الحل

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

من توصلوا للحل الصحيح 

أخت ظابط شرطة
زى الملايكة
أيمن خطاب


معقوله اسمى الاول.............ياحلاوه ياولاد

----------


## نــوران

تم ارسال الحل يا استاذ رضا


بارك الله فيك و جزاك عنا كل خير

----------


## reda laby

زى الملايكة

مالك يا أختى العزيزة
أعصابك متوترة ليه

بدأنا فى الجزء الثالث من المسابقة
أقصد الثلث الأخير

ربنا يوفقكم جميعاً
بس الأهم 
الحسنات التى حصدت عقب قراءة القرآن

مش كده ولا إيه ؟

----------


## هشاااام

تم ارسال الحل يا استاذ رضا


و بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله


جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## reda laby

> تم ارسال الحل يا استاذ رضا
> و بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله
> جزاكم الله خيرا


هشــــــــاااام
كنت فين اليومين إللى فاتوا

مخصوم منك يومين
وفقدت حسنات كانوا مضمونين
لكن ده نصيب


لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

> تم التصحيح وتم ارساله
> خطا مطبعى


احمدى ربنا إنك أسرعتى فى تصحيح الخطأ 
والفارق بين الرسالة الأولى والثانية
لم يتقدم عضو بإرسال رسالة حل 

 :f2: 

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

> تم ارسال الحل يا استاذ رضا
> 
> 
> بارك الله فيك و جزاك عنا كل خير


كله تمام يا فندم
وجارى عمل اللازم 

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

البونبوناية
هنوءة

لما تحبى تاخدى أجازة 
قدمى طلب وتوقيع من إتنين أعضاء
تقييماتهم تفوق 1100 
فاهمة ؟

ماتحصلش الحكاية دي تانى

----------


## hanoaa

> البونبوناية
> هنوءة
> 
> لما تحبى تاخدى أجازة 
> قدمى طلب وتوقيع من إتنين أعضاء
> تقييماتهم تفوق 1100 
> فاهمة ؟
> 
> ماتحصلش الحكاية دي تانى


*هههههههههههه

الله يسلمك يا أستاذ رضا

و الله ماكنت أعرف إنها أجازة

ده النت فصل فجأة  فى البلد كلها و كان حالف ماهو راجع

بس الحمد لله وصل بالسلامة

بس إيه ده

ماحدش يسأل عليا 

إنتوا ماصدقتوا الملعب فضى و لا ايه*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ودى تيجى برضة يا هنوءة

دا انتى من يوم ما غبتى و انا مابطلتش عيييط

نورتى المنتدى من تانى

تقبلى تحياتى

----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

تم عمل اللازم 
وارسال الحل 
يارب نكون مرضى علينا 
الظروف بتحكم  على الانسان

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

أعزائى وأحبائى فى الله
أقدم لكم اليوم 
الحلقة الحادية العشرون 
( نيابة عن الأستاذ رضا لابي نظراً لظروف خارجة عن إرادته ) 

من مسابقة

دعاء المؤمنين فى الكتاب المبين


سؤال اليوم

فى

سورة طه 

آية مضمونها ...


[frame="7 90"] 
( إن الله تابع الوحى على رسوله حتى كان الوحى أكثر ماكان يوم توفى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، كان يقول الرسول : اللهم انفعنى بما علمتنى وعلمنى ما ينفعنى وزدنى علما والحمد لله على كل حال . )
[/frame]


قراءة القرآن خير الأعمال فى ساعات اليوم
نهاراً كانت ام ليلاً


وفقكم الله

----------


## hanoaa

> ودى تيجى برضة يا هنوءة
> 
> دا انتى من يوم ما غبتى و انا مابطلتش عيييط
> 
> نورتى المنتدى من تانى
> 
> تقبلى تحياتى


*ده نورك يا قمر

ربنا يخليكى ليا

و بعد الشر عليكى من العييط و الدموع*

----------


## نــوران

اهلا هنوءة البونبوناية منورانا و الله


افتقدناكي جدا و الله

عساكِ يا رب بخير و اخبارك كويسة


و الله فرحت جدا بتواجدك بعد الغيبة الطويلة دي


*******

تم ارسال الحل للاستاذ رضا و مشكور يا اخ ايمن


جزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## زي الملايكة

كله الحمد لله
مش متاكده قوى

----------


## hanoaa

*جاوبت الحمد لله*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

تم ارسال الحل للاستاذ رضا وربنا يسهله ظروفه
ومنورنا يا استاذ أيمن

----------


## hanoaa

> اهلا هنوءة البونبوناية منورانا و الله
> 
> 
> افتقدناكي جدا و الله
> 
> عساكِ يا رب بخير و اخبارك كويسة
> 
> 
> و الله فرحت جدا بتواجدك بعد الغيبة الطويلة دي


_ميرسى يا نوران

ربنا يخليكى_

----------


## reda laby

> كله الحمد لله
> مش متاكده قوى


أنا ح أبدأ بيكى الردود

ليه ؟
أنتِ مش قريتى السورة كويس
يبقى إذاى تبعتى الآية غلط ؟
أنا زعلان منك
بس ربنا جزاؤه أفضل 
( مبروك على الغلطة )
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 
وبلاش  ::'(: 


لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

أخى الحبيب
أيـــمن خطـــــــــــــــاب

متشكر جداً جداً جداً
وماتقولش لا شكر على واجب

الحبايب بيبعتوا لك خالص التحايا


لك ودى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

> *جاوبت الحمد لله*


يابونبوناية 
عايزك معايا
فى الفزورايا
إللى جايا


لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

> تم ارسال الحل للاستاذ رضا وربنا يسهله ظروفه
> ومنورنا يا استاذ أيمن


ويسهل لك كل أمورك 
ولا حد يتعدى على دورك
ولا ننحرم من حضورك

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

> تم ارسال الحل للاستاذ رضا و مشكور يا اخ ايمن 
> جزاكم الله كل خير


وهو ده المطلوب من الأصدقاء
الوقوف وقت الشدة والظروف

ربنا يديمها علينا يارب

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

أحلى كلمة

بتيجى لينا كل مرة
من بعد أكتر من مرة 
مابتيجى أبداً لينا فيها
ماتفرحينا كده بالمرة

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## hanoaa

> يابونبوناية 
> عايزك معايا
> فى الفزورايا
> إللى جايا
> 
> 
> لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى


_فزورة فين فين

فين يا أستاذ رضا

مش لقيت حاجة_

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> ويسهل لك كل أمورك 
> ولا حد يتعدى على دورك
> ولا ننحرم من حضورك
> 
> لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى



اميــــن

 :good:   :good:   :good:

----------


## reda laby

أعزائى وأحبائى فى الله
أقدم لكم اليوم 
الحلقة  الثانية والعشرون 
من مسابقة

دعاء المؤمنين فى الكتاب المبين

من توصلوا للحل الصحيح 

أيمن خطاب
هنوءة
نوران
أخت ظابط شرطة
أحلى كلمة

سؤال اليوم

فى

سورة المؤمنون

آية مضمونها ...


[frame="7 90"] إن فى نجاة المؤمنين وهلاك الكافرين لآيات ودلالات واضحة على صدق الأنبياء فيما جاءوا به عن الله تعالى فاعل  لما يشاء قادر على كل شئ عليم بكل شئ ، نجنى يارب واجعل خاتمتى خير ،  يوم نزولى القبر أن اكون مباركا بأعمالى مثل الصالحين والأنبياء .[/frame]


قراءة القرآن خير الأعمال فى ساعات اليوم
نهاراً كانت ام ليلاً


وفقكم الله

----------


## زي الملايكة

تم الحمد لله

----------


## نــوران

تم ارسال الاجابة


جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذ رضا

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

تم الحل 

الحمد لله

----------


## hanoaa

*الحمد لله جاوبت

بس مش متأكده*

----------


## reda laby

> تم الحمد لله


تستاهلى الحمد

----------


## reda laby

> تم ارسال الاجابة
> 
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذ رضا


اللهم تقبل منا ومنكم

----------


## reda laby

> تم الحل 
> 
> الحمد لله


أحلى حاجة بالاقيها فى رسايلك
كلمة 
الحمد لله 


ربنا يزيدك إيمان

----------


## reda laby

أيمن خطاب   :Wacko: 

هنوءة   :Shutup2: 

عايزين الــ  ::xx:: 


ربنا يسهل لكم 

خيرها فى غيرها

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> أحلى حاجة بالاقيها فى رسايلك
> كلمة 
> الحمد لله 
> 
> 
> ربنا يزيدك إيمان


شكرا ليك يا أستاذ رضا ربنا يزيدنا ويزيدك يـــــــــــارب  :Bye:   :Bye:   :Bye:

----------


## reda laby

أعزائى وأحبائى فى الله
أقدم لكم اليوم 
الحلقة  الثالثة والعشرون 
من مسابقة

دعاء المؤمنين فى الكتاب المبين

من توصلوا للحل الصحيح 

زى الملايكة
نوران
أخت ظابط شرطة

سؤال اليوم

فى

سورة الفرقان

آية مضمونها ...


[frame="7 90"] قالوا / ربنا أجعلنا هداة مهتدين دعاة إلى الخير فأحبوا أن تكون عبادتهم متصلة بعبادة اولادهم وذرياتهم وان يكون هداهم متعدياً إلى غيرهم بالنفع وذلك أكثر ثواباً وأحسن مآبا ..[/frame]


قراءة القرآن خير الأعمال فى ساعات اليوم
نهاراً كانت ام ليلاً


وفقكم الله

----------


## زي الملايكة

الحمد لله الذى هدانا لهذا وما كنا لنهتدى لولا ان هدانا الله

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

تم ارسال الحل

جزاك الله خيرا استاذ رضا

----------


## hanoaa

*جاوبت الحمد لله

بس ياريت ماتقوليش إنه غلط

هازعل أوىىىىىىىىىىىىى*

----------


## نــوران

تم ارسال الحل بحمد لله


و اعذروني على تأخيري


جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذ رضا

----------


## reda laby

أيمن خطاب


فينك يا راجل ؟
زى الهلال 
لك وقت معين بنشوفك فيه



لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

زى الملايكة

 :Plane: 

على الحلقة الجديدة

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

أخت ظابط شرطة

 :gp:  :gp:  :gp:  :gp: 
ليه ؟
ماكنتى  الأولى  


لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

هنوءة هنوءة 
ذوق على رقة
ونشيطة
ليكى كام كده
كذا حلقة
جنب الحيطة


خدى بالك 
خلاص قربنا على الآخر

----------


## reda laby

:f2: 
نـــــــــــــــــــوران
 :Baby2: 
أعمل إيه ؟
 :;): 
ما باليد حيلة 


ربنا يوفقك

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> أخت ظابط شرطة
> 
> 
> ليه ؟
> ماكنتى  الأولى  
> 
> 
> لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى



انا غلط ولا إيه؟؟

وعلى فكره مش فارقه الاول ولا التانى ولا الاخير المهم الكل يستفيد وياخد ثوااااااب

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أستاذ رضا هو بعد التلاتين حلقه  يخلصوا فيه مسابقه تانيه ولا إيه؟؟

----------


## reda laby

> انا غلط ولا إيه؟؟
> 
> وعلى فكره مش فارقه الاول ولا التانى ولا الاخير المهم الكل يستفيد وياخد ثوااااااب


انا ماقلتش إنك غلط 
 :Bye:  :Bye:  :Bye: 

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

> أستاذ رضا هو بعد التلاتين حلقه  يخلصوا فيه مسابقه تانيه ولا إيه؟؟


فى 
أنا بتاع المسابقات

بس مش دينية 
ثقافية معلوماتية 
عن الحروف الأبجدية
فهمتى تبقى عن إيه هية

----------


## reda laby

أعزائى وأحبائى فى الله
أقدم لكم اليوم 
الحلقة  الرابعة والعشرون 
من مسابقة

دعاء المؤمنين فى الكتاب المبين

من توصلوا للحل الصحيح 

أيمن خطاب
زى الملايكة
أخت ظابط شرطة
هنوءة
نوران


سؤال اليوم

فى

سورة المؤمنون

أيضــــــــاً
آية مضمونها ...


[frame="7 90"] أمرنا الله أن نستعيذ من الشيطان لأنه لا ينفع معه الحيل ولا ينقاد بالمعروف .[/frame]


قراءة القرآن خير الأعمال فى ساعات اليوم
نهاراً كانت ام ليلاً


وفقكم الله

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

تم الحل

الحمد لله

----------


## زي الملايكة

الحمد لله

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

اه فهمت هتبقى ازاى

----------


## hanoaa

> هنوءة هنوءة 
> ذوق على رقة
> ونشيطة
> ليكى كام كده
> كذا حلقة
> جنب الحيطة
> 
> 
> خدى بالك 
> خلاص قربنا على الآخر


_و هو أنا أطول أبقى جنب الحيطة

الحمد لله

و بعدين حضرتك عارف المهم إنى أكون موجوده معاكوا

أما الفوز بقى فإحنا عملنا اللى علينا و الباقى على الله

مش عارفه بقى حضرتك هاتضحى بمين

بيا و لا بالدكتور

ربنا يستر

جاوبت الحمد لله_

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

على فكره أنا مسافره بكره إن شاء الله وطبعا مش هاأقدر أكمل المسابقه أكييد لو أتيحت لى الفرصه هادخل وأحل 
ودا ختم النسر عشان تسمحلى بالأجازه يا أستاذ رضا....



حد عاوز حاجه أنا مسااافره أجازه ...اللى عاوز أى حاجه يأمر بس وأنا مش هجيب؟

----------


## hanoaa

> على فكره أنا مسافره بكره إن شاء الله وطبعا مش هاأقدر أكمل المسابقه أكييد لو أتيحت لى الفرصه هادخل وأحل 
> ودا ختم النسر عشان تسمحلى بالأجازه يا أستاذ رضا....
> 
> 
> 
> حد عاوز حاجه أنا مسااافره أجازه ...اللى عاوز أى حاجه يأمر بس وأنا مش هجيب؟


_الله أجازة

يا بختك

عقبالنا يا رب

بس إيه البخل ده

كمان مافيش هدايا

ماعلينا

المهم تروحى و ترجعى بالسلامة_

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ربنا يخليكى يا هنوووووووءه يا عسل

والله هتوحشوووووووووووووووونى اوىىىىى والمسابقه هتوحشنى والمنتدى كله

وربنا يخلينى ليكم  :f2: 

 :1:   :1:   :1:   :1:   :1:   :1:   :1:   :1:

----------


## reda laby

إللى مسافرة .. طلعت الأولى 
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## reda laby

التوأم ... حرف الزاى 
 :y:  :y:  :y:  :y:  :y:

----------


## reda laby

المحسود ... المظلوم 
 :Bye:  :Bye:  :Bye:

----------


## reda laby

البونبوناية
 :Smart:  :Smart:  :Smart:

----------


## reda laby

البرنسيسة
 :Poster Oops:  :Poster Oops:

----------


## reda laby

> ربنا يخليكى يا هنوووووووءه يا عسل
> 
> والله هتوحشوووووووووووووووونى اوىىىىى والمسابقه هتوحشنى والمنتدى كله
> 
> وربنا يخلينى ليكم


ترووحى
وترجعى بالسلامة

----------


## reda laby

أعزائى وأحبائى فى الله
أقدم لكم اليوم 
الحلقة  الخامسة والعشرون 
من مسابقة

دعاء المؤمنين فى الكتاب المبين

من توصلوا للحل الصحيح 

أخت ظابط شرطة
زى الملايكة
أيمن خطاب
هنوءة
نوران


سؤال اليوم

فى

سورة الممتحنة


آية مضمونها ...


[frame="7 90"] اللهم لا تعذبنا بأيديهم ولا بعذاب من عندك فيقولوا لو كان هؤلاء على حق ما أصابهم ولا تظهرهم علينا فيفتنونا بذلك يرون أنهم إنما ظهروا علينا لحق هم عليه ولا تسلطهم علينا فيفتنونا واستر ذنوبنا عن غيرك واعف عنها فيما بيننا وبينك انت الذى لا يضام من لاذ بجانبك فى أقوالك وأفعالك وشرعك وقدرك .[/frame]


قراءة القرآن خير الأعمال فى ساعات اليوم
نهاراً كانت ام ليلاً


وفقكم الله

----------


## زي الملايكة

الحمد لله

----------


## إشراقة أمل

السلام عليكم

تم ارسال الاجابة 
ويجب أن أعتذر عن التأخير فى المشاركة بالمسابقة وكنت أتمنى المشاركة فيها من أول يوم 
ولكننا كنا فيما يشبه الغيبوبو لما حدث فى غزة 
نسأل الله عز وجل أن يرحم شهدائهم ويشفى مرضاهم 

جزاك الله خيرا الاخ الفاضل رضا لابى

----------


## reda laby

> الحمد لله


والله مية مية 
 :y:

----------


## reda laby

أخى الحبيب

أيمن خطاب

 :f2:   :f2: 
الوردتين
على الخدين
رمز الوداد
ويا الحنين


لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

> السلام عليكم
> 
> تم ارسال الاجابة 
> ويجب أن أعتذر عن التأخير فى المشاركة بالمسابقة وكنت أتمنى المشاركة فيها من أول يوم 
> ولكننا كنا فيما يشبه الغيبوبة لما حدث فى غزة 
> نسأل الله عز وجل أن يرحم شهدائهم ويشفى مرضاهم 
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا الاخ الفاضل رضا لابى


تقبل الله منا ومنك أختى الفاضلة 

اللهم قو أزر الفلسطينيين 

آميــــــــــــــــن

----------


## reda laby

أخت ظابط شرطه


بــــرافـــــــــــــــــو
 :4:  :4:  :4:  :4: 

ترجعى بالسلامة 
على مسابقة جديدة 


أنا بتاع المسابقات

----------


## نــوران

تم الحل و انا عارفة اني متاخرة

بس والله تعبانة جداااا و ضرسي بيألمني جدا و ما فتحت النت


المعذرة يا استاذ رضا

----------


## reda laby

> تم الحل و انا عارفة اني متاخرة
> 
> بس والله تعبانة جداااا و ضرسي بيألمني جدا و ما فتحت النت
> 
> 
> المعذرة يا استاذ رضا


ربنا الشافى 


قُبِلَ العذر


لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

أعزائى وأحبائى فى الله
أقدم لكم اليوم 
الحلقة  السادسة والعشرون 
من مسابقة

دعاء المؤمنين فى الكتاب المبين

من توصلوا للحل الصحيح 

زى الملايكة
أيمن خطاب
أخت ظابط شرطة
نوران
إشراقة أمل


سؤال اليوم

فى

سورة التحريم


آية مضمونها ...


[frame="7 90"] قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( أنا اول من يؤذن له فى السجود يوم القيامة وأول من يؤذن له برفع رأسه فأنظر بين يدى فأعرف أمتى من بين الأمم وأنظر عن يمينى فأعرف أمتى من بين الأمم وأنظر عن شمالى فأعرف أمتى من بين الأمم * فقال رجل يارسول الله وكيف تعرف أمتك من بين الأمم؟ قال : غر محجلون من آثار الطهور ولا يكون أحد من الأمم كذلك غيرهم وأعرفهم يؤتون كتبهم بأيمانهم وأعرفهم بسيماهم فى وجوههم من أثر السجود وأعرفهم بنورهم يسعى بين أيديهم .اللهم أغفر لنا انت القادر على كل شئ. .[/frame]


قراءة القرآن خير الأعمال فى ساعات اليوم
نهاراً كانت ام ليلاً


وفقكم الله

----------


## زي الملايكة

الحمد لله

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*تم الارسال بحمد الله*

----------


## نــوران

تم ارسال الحل


جزاك الله خير يا استاذ رضا

يارب الحل يكون صح

----------


## hanoaa

*جاوبت الحمد لله*

----------


## reda laby

أيمن خطاب

----------


## reda laby

زى الملايكة

----------


## reda laby

أحلى كلمة

----------


## reda laby

نــــــــــــــوران

----------


## reda laby

أخت ظابط شرطه

----------


## reda laby

البـونبـونـايـــــــة

----------


## reda laby

أعزائى وأحبائى فى الله
أقدم لكم اليوم 
الحلقة  السابعة والعشرون 
من مسابقة

دعاء المؤمنين فى الكتاب المبين

من توصلوا للحل الصحيح 

أيمن خطاب
زى الملايكة
أحلى كلمة
نوران
أخت ظابط شرطة
هنوءة
إشراقة أمل


سؤال اليوم

فى

سورة ص


آية مضمونها ...


[frame="7 90"] سأل من الله تعالى ملكأ لا يكون لأحد من بعده من البشر مثله وهذا عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : إن عفريتاً من الجن تفلت علىّ البارحة أو كلمة نحوها ليقطع علىّ الصلاة فأمكننى الله تبارك وتعالى منه وأردت أن أربطه إلى سارية من سوارى المسجد حتى تصبحوا وتنظروا إليه كلكم ..[/frame]


قراءة القرآن خير الأعمال فى ساعات اليوم
نهاراً كانت ام ليلاً


وفقكم الله

----------


## نــوران

تمت الاجابة


جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذ رضا

----------


## زي الملايكة

تم الحمد لله

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي  




تم إرسال إجابة حلقة اليوم من مسابقة 
( دعاء المؤمنين في الكتاب المبين ) 



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

فَأَمَّا مَنْ أُوتِيَ كِتَابَهُ بِيَمِينِهِ فَيَقُولُ هَاؤُمْ اقْرَءُوا كِتَابِيَهْ(19)إِنِّي ظَنَنتُ أَنِّي مُلاقٍ حِسَابِيَهْ(20)فَهُوَ فِي عِيشَةٍ رَاضِيَةٍ(21)فِي جَنَّةٍ عَالِيَةٍ(22)قُطُوفُهَا دَانِيَةٌ(23)كُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا هَنِيئًا بِمَا أَسْلَفْتُمْ فِي الأَيَّامِ الْخَالِيَةِ(24)وَأَمَّا مَنْ أُوتِيَ كِتَابَهُ بِشِمَالِهِ فَيَقُولُ يَا لَيْتَنِي لَمْ أُوتَ كِتَابِيَهْ(25)وَلَمْ أَدْرِ مَا حِسَابِيَهْ(26)يَا لَيْتَهَا كَانَتْ الْقَاضِيَةَ(27)مَا أَغْنَى عَنِّي مَالِيَهْ(28)هَلَكَ عَنِّي سُلْطَانِيَهْ(29)خُذُوهُ فَغُلُّوهُ(30)ثُمَّ الْجَحِيمَ صَلُّوهُ(31)ثُمَّ فِي سِلْسِلَةٍ ذَرْعُهَا سَبْعُونَ ذِرَاعًا فَاسْلُكُوهُ(32)إِنَّهُ كَانَ لا يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ الْعَظِيمِ(33)وَلا يَحُضُّ عَلَى طَعَامِ الْمِسْكِينِ(34)فَلَيْسَ لَهُ الْيَوْمَ هَاهُنَا حَمِيمٌ(35)وَلا طَعَامٌ إِلا مِنْ غِسْلِينٍ(36)لا يَأْكُلُهُ إِلا الْخَاطِئُونَ(37)فَلا أُقْسِمُ بِمَا تُبْصِرُونَ(38)وَمَا لا تُبْصِرُونَ(39)إِنَّهُ لَقَوْلُ رَسُولٍ كَرِيمٍ(40)وَمَا هُوَ بِقَوْلِ شَاعِرٍ قَلِيلاً مَا تُؤْمِنُونَ(41)وَلا بِقَوْلِ كَاهِنٍ قَلِيلاً مَا تَذَكَّرُونَ(42)تَنزِيلٌ مِنْ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ(43)وَلَوْ تَقَوَّلَ عَلَيْنَا بَعْضَ الأَقَاوِيلِ(44)لأخَذْنَا مِنْهُ بِالْيَمِينِ(45)ثُمَّ لَقَطَعْنَا مِنْهُ الْوَتِينَ(46)فَمَا مِنْكُمْ مِنْ أَحَدٍ عَنْهُ حَاجِزِينَ(47)وَإِنَّهُ لَتَذْكِرَةٌ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ(48)وَإِنَّا لَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ مِنْكُمْ مُكَذِّبِينَ(49)وَإِنَّهُ لَحَسْرَةٌ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ(50)وَإِنَّهُ لَحَقُّ الْيَقِينِ(51)فَسَبِّحْ بِاسْمِ رَبِّكَ الْعَظِيمِ(52) 
صدق الله العظيم

اللهم إرحم أمي و لا تحرمنا أجرها ولا تفتنا بعدها 
واغفر لنا و لها و لسائر المسلمين يارب العالمين

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## hanoaa

_الحمد لله

يارب تكون الإجابه صحيحة_

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

إزيكم وحشتوونى جدا
أ/رضا بالرغم من إنى فى أجازه لكن

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

متابعه المسابقه من الموبايل
ياريت مش تنسى إسمى من

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

من الفايزين فى نهايه المسابقة
إن شاء الله

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

سلام كبيرمن بلد أبوالعربى
لأحلى ناس فى الوطن العربى

----------


## reda laby

اعزائى اليوم
كنت مشغول بأمور عائلية 
ولذلك لم اتمكن من الرد على رسائلكم 
ولذلك أوجز الردود فى هذه الكلمة البسيطة 




أيمن خطاب
زى الملايكة
نوران
هنوءة
أخت ظابط شرطه
إشراقة امل


لكم خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

أعزائى وأحبائى فى الله
أقدم لكم اليوم 
الحلقة  الثامنة والعشرون 
من مسابقة

دعاء المؤمنين فى الكتاب المبين

من توصلوا للحل الصحيح 

أيمن خطاب
زى الملايكة
نوران
هنوءة
أخت ظابط شرطة
إشراقة أمل


سؤال اليوم

فى

سورة الحشر


آية مضمونها ...


[frame="7 90"] أنهم فى القسم الثالث ممن يستحقون فقراؤهم من مال الفئ وهم المهاجرون ثم الأنصار ثم التابعون لهم بإحسان ، فالتابعون هم المتبعون لآثارهم الحسنة وأوصافهم الجميلة الداعون لهم فى السر والعلانية ، يطلبون الغفران لهم وللسابقون وألا يجعل فى قلوبهم أى ضغينة للمؤمنين .[/frame]


قراءة القرآن خير الأعمال فى ساعات اليوم
نهاراً كانت ام ليلاً


وفقكم الله

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي  




تم إرسال إجابة حلقة اليوم من مسابقة 
( دعاء المؤمنين في الكتاب المبين ) 



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

فَأَمَّا مَنْ أُوتِيَ كِتَابَهُ بِيَمِينِهِ فَيَقُولُ هَاؤُمْ اقْرَءُوا كِتَابِيَهْ(19)إِنِّي ظَنَنتُ أَنِّي مُلاقٍ حِسَابِيَهْ(20)فَهُوَ فِي عِيشَةٍ رَاضِيَةٍ(21)فِي جَنَّةٍ عَالِيَةٍ(22)قُطُوفُهَا دَانِيَةٌ(23)كُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا هَنِيئًا بِمَا أَسْلَفْتُمْ فِي الأَيَّامِ الْخَالِيَةِ(24)وَأَمَّا مَنْ أُوتِيَ كِتَابَهُ بِشِمَالِهِ فَيَقُولُ يَا لَيْتَنِي لَمْ أُوتَ كِتَابِيَهْ(25)وَلَمْ أَدْرِ مَا حِسَابِيَهْ(26)يَا لَيْتَهَا كَانَتْ الْقَاضِيَةَ(27)مَا أَغْنَى عَنِّي مَالِيَهْ(28)هَلَكَ عَنِّي سُلْطَانِيَهْ(29)خُذُوهُ فَغُلُّوهُ(30)ثُمَّ الْجَحِيمَ صَلُّوهُ(31)ثُمَّ فِي سِلْسِلَةٍ ذَرْعُهَا سَبْعُونَ ذِرَاعًا فَاسْلُكُوهُ(32)إِنَّهُ كَانَ لا يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ الْعَظِيمِ(33)وَلا يَحُضُّ عَلَى طَعَامِ الْمِسْكِينِ(34)فَلَيْسَ لَهُ الْيَوْمَ هَاهُنَا حَمِيمٌ(35)وَلا طَعَامٌ إِلا مِنْ غِسْلِينٍ(36)لا يَأْكُلُهُ إِلا الْخَاطِئُونَ(37)فَلا أُقْسِمُ بِمَا تُبْصِرُونَ(38)وَمَا لا تُبْصِرُونَ(39)إِنَّهُ لَقَوْلُ رَسُولٍ كَرِيمٍ(40)وَمَا هُوَ بِقَوْلِ شَاعِرٍ قَلِيلاً مَا تُؤْمِنُونَ(41)وَلا بِقَوْلِ كَاهِنٍ قَلِيلاً مَا تَذَكَّرُونَ(42)تَنزِيلٌ مِنْ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ(43)وَلَوْ تَقَوَّلَ عَلَيْنَا بَعْضَ الأَقَاوِيلِ(44)لأخَذْنَا مِنْهُ بِالْيَمِينِ(45)ثُمَّ لَقَطَعْنَا مِنْهُ الْوَتِينَ(46)فَمَا مِنْكُمْ مِنْ أَحَدٍ عَنْهُ حَاجِزِينَ(47)وَإِنَّهُ لَتَذْكِرَةٌ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ(48)وَإِنَّا لَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ مِنْكُمْ مُكَذِّبِينَ(49)وَإِنَّهُ لَحَسْرَةٌ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ(50)وَإِنَّهُ لَحَقُّ الْيَقِينِ(51)فَسَبِّحْ بِاسْمِ رَبِّكَ الْعَظِيمِ(52) 
صدق الله العظيم

اللهم إرحم أمي و لا تحرمنا أجرها ولا تفتنا بعدها 
واغفر لنا و لها و لسائر المسلمين يارب العالمين

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## زي الملايكة

الحمد لله

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

تم الحل الحمد لله

ورجعتلكم من تاااااانى

----------


## نــوران

تم ارسال الحل


جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذ رضا

و منورانا اختنا الغالية اخت ظابط شرطة

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*السلام عليكم

أزيكم جميعا

دايما بخير ان شاء الله

تم ارسال الحل

جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذ رضا*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*شكرا ليكى نوران*

----------


## hanoaa

*جاوبت الحمد لله*

----------


## reda laby

الأول 


ديك البرابر   :Baby: 
فى المسابقة الدينية

----------


## reda laby

الثانية


بعيداً عن البشر

----------


## reda laby

الثالثة


من رجال البوليس

----------


## reda laby

الرابعة


كلوب + كلوب

----------


## reda laby

الخامسة


إسمها فى الأصل صدقة

----------


## reda laby

السادسة 

احلى شروق للغد

----------


## reda laby

السابعة

هناء وسعادة وراحة بال

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> الثالثة
> 
> 
> من رجال البوليس


ياريت تعملوا ليا حساب بقا وتخافو منى

----------


## نــوران

> الرابعة
> 
> 
> كلوب + كلوب


 
 :: 


انا كلوب يااستاذ رضا هههههههههه


ربنا ينور لك طريقك دايما يارب


عشان تعرفوا بس اني منورة لكم المنتدى بالكلوبات 


 :: 


و منتظرين مسابقة الليلة ان شاء الله


جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## reda laby

أعزائى وأحبائى فى الله
أقدم لكم اليوم 
الحلقة  التاسعة والعشرون 
من مسابقة

دعاء المؤمنين فى الكتاب المبين

من توصلوا للحل الصحيح 

أيمن خطاب
زى الملايكة
أخت ظابط شرطة
نوران
أحلى كلمة
إشراقة أمل
هنوءة


سؤال اليوم

فى

سورة نوح


آية مضمونها ...


[frame="7 90"] لا تصحب الا مؤمنا ولا ياكل طعامك الا تقى ... اللهم اغفر لى ولوالدىّ .[/frame]


قراءة القرآن خير الأعمال فى ساعات اليوم
نهاراً كانت ام ليلاً


وفقكم الله

----------


## نــوران

تمت الاجابة


جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي  




تم إرسال إجابة حلقة اليوم من مسابقة 

( دعاء المؤمنين في الكتاب المبين ) 



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

فَأَمَّا مَنْ أُوتِيَ كِتَابَهُ بِيَمِينِهِ فَيَقُولُ هَاؤُمْ اقْرَءُوا كِتَابِيَهْ(19)إِنِّي ظَنَنتُ أَنِّي مُلاقٍ حِسَابِيَهْ(20)فَهُوَ فِي عِيشَةٍ رَاضِيَةٍ(21)فِي جَنَّةٍ عَالِيَةٍ(22)قُطُوفُهَا دَانِيَةٌ(23)كُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا هَنِيئًا بِمَا أَسْلَفْتُمْ فِي الأَيَّامِ الْخَالِيَةِ(24)وَأَمَّا مَنْ أُوتِيَ كِتَابَهُ بِشِمَالِهِ فَيَقُولُ يَا لَيْتَنِي لَمْ أُوتَ كِتَابِيَهْ(25)وَلَمْ أَدْرِ مَا حِسَابِيَهْ(26)يَا لَيْتَهَا كَانَتْ الْقَاضِيَةَ(27)مَا أَغْنَى عَنِّي مَالِيَهْ(28)هَلَكَ عَنِّي سُلْطَانِيَهْ(29)خُذُوهُ فَغُلُّوهُ(30)ثُمَّ الْجَحِيمَ صَلُّوهُ(31)ثُمَّ فِي سِلْسِلَةٍ ذَرْعُهَا سَبْعُونَ ذِرَاعًا فَاسْلُكُوهُ(32)إِنَّهُ كَانَ لا يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ الْعَظِيمِ(33)وَلا يَحُضُّ عَلَى طَعَامِ الْمِسْكِينِ(34)فَلَيْسَ لَهُ الْيَوْمَ هَاهُنَا حَمِيمٌ(35)وَلا طَعَامٌ إِلا مِنْ غِسْلِينٍ(36)لا يَأْكُلُهُ إِلا الْخَاطِئُونَ(37)فَلا أُقْسِمُ بِمَا تُبْصِرُونَ(38)وَمَا لا تُبْصِرُونَ(39)إِنَّهُ لَقَوْلُ رَسُولٍ كَرِيمٍ(40)وَمَا هُوَ بِقَوْلِ شَاعِرٍ قَلِيلاً مَا تُؤْمِنُونَ(41)وَلا بِقَوْلِ كَاهِنٍ قَلِيلاً مَا تَذَكَّرُونَ(42)تَنزِيلٌ مِنْ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ(43)وَلَوْ تَقَوَّلَ عَلَيْنَا بَعْضَ الأَقَاوِيلِ(44)لأخَذْنَا مِنْهُ بِالْيَمِينِ(45)ثُمَّ لَقَطَعْنَا مِنْهُ الْوَتِينَ(46)فَمَا مِنْكُمْ مِنْ أَحَدٍ عَنْهُ حَاجِزِينَ(47)وَإِنَّهُ لَتَذْكِرَةٌ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ(48)وَإِنَّا لَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ مِنْكُمْ مُكَذِّبِينَ(49)وَإِنَّهُ لَحَسْرَةٌ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ(50)وَإِنَّهُ لَحَقُّ الْيَقِينِ(51)فَسَبِّحْ بِاسْمِ رَبِّكَ الْعَظِيمِ(52) 
صدق الله العظيم

اللهم إرحم أمي و لا تحرمنا أجرها ولا تفتنا بعدها 
واغفر لنا و لها و لسائر المسلمين يارب العالمين

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## زي الملايكة

الحمد لله

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

تم الحل الحمد لله

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*منوريــــــــــــن 
كلكم ماشاء الله حاضرين وبسرعة الصاروخ*

----------


## hanoaa

*الحمد لله

عارفة انى متأخرة*

----------


## إشراقة أمل

السلام عليكم
جئت متأخرة كالعادة 

وتم الارسال 

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## reda laby

:Bye:  :Bye:  :Bye:  :Bye: 
 :Bye:  أيــمــن خطــاب  :Bye: 
 :Bye:  أنـــــــــــــــــــــا  :Bye: 
 :Bye:  :Bye:  :Bye:  :Bye:

----------


## reda laby

::(:  ::(:  ::(:  ::(:  ::(:  ::(:  ::(:  ::(:  ::(:  ::(: 
 ::(:  ::(:  نــــــــــــــــوران  ::(:  ::(: 
 ::(:  ::(:  زعــــــــــــــــلان ::(:  ::(: 
 ::(:  ::(:  ::(:  ::(:  ::(:  ::(:  ::(:  ::(:  ::(:  ::(:

----------


## reda laby

:Helpsmilie2:  :Helpsmilie2:  :Helpsmilie2: 
 :Helpsmilie2: زى الملايكة  :Helpsmilie2: 
 :Helpsmilie2: عشــــــــــان :Helpsmilie2: 
 :Helpsmilie2:  :Helpsmilie2:  :Helpsmilie2:

----------


## reda laby

:Omg:  :Omg:  :Omg:  :Omg: 
 :Omg: أخت ظابط شرطه  :Omg: 
 :Omg:  النـهــــــــــــاردة  :Omg: 
 :Omg:  :Omg:  :Omg:  :Omg:

----------


## reda laby

:Shutup2:  :Shutup2:  :Shutup2:  :Shutup2: 
 :Shutup2:  هنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوءة  :Shutup2: 
 :Shutup2:  آخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر  :Shutup2: 
 :Shutup2:  :Shutup2:  :Shutup2:  :Shutup2:

----------


## reda laby

:Banned2:  :Banned2:  :Banned2:  :Banned2: 
 :Banned2:  إشـــــــــــــراقـــــــــــة أمــــــــــل  :Banned2: 
 :Banned2:  الحــلـــقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــات  :Banned2: 
 :Banned2:  :Banned2:  :Banned2:  :Banned2:

----------


## reda laby

أيمن خطاب 
نوران
زى الملايكة
أخت ظابط شرطه
هنوءة
إشراقة امل


أنا زعلان عشان النهاردة آخر الحلقات

----------


## reda laby

تنبيه هام

على المتسابقين عدم مغادرة القاعة 
عليهم سرعة إرسال الحلول سريعاً 
كى نتمكن من عرض النتيجة

( بعد التأكد من أن الجميع قد أرسل الحل) 

وفقكم الله

----------


## نــوران

نحن في الانتظار يا استاذ رضا


و كل مسابقة و انت طيب


جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أنا زعلان عشان النهاردة آخر الحلقات


*



الأخ الفاضل .. أ. رضا لابي



مما لا شك فيه أننا كنا ننتظر الحلقة اليومية بحب ومودة

كما كنا نستمتع برودك التي تدخل السعادة على قلوبنا ،،

حتى وإن لم أشاركك الردود في هذه المسابقة تحديداً 

ولكن هذا هو حال الحياة , لقاء وفراق ، بداية ونهاية ،

نسأل الله أن يجمعنا على الخير والمحبة دائماً

تحياتي العطرية 




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## إشراقة أمل

أنا كمان زعلانة لانى محضرتش معاكم المسابقة من الأول 

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم وفى الجميع

وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 

وفى انتظار أفكار جديدة متميزة كالعادة

----------


## زي الملايكة

> أنا زعلان عشان النهاردة آخر الحلقات


حكمه الله هيه تكون
بدايه يتبعها السكون
فرحه تليها الشجون
على الحب التقينا
وبالامل تواعدنا
وللقاء اشتقنا
وعلى الشوق تعاهدنا
وعلى كلمات الله حلفنا
ان نجعلهم ربيع قلوبنا
ونور صدورنا
جلاء همنا
ذهاب حزننا 
تحياتى للجميع

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> أنا زعلان عشان النهاردة آخر الحلقات


والله يا أستاذ رضا أنا كمان زعلانه جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

المسابقه هتوحشنا جدا

بجد المسابقه كانت أكتر من رائعه
كنت بستناها كل يوم حتى لما سافرت ماغبتش عنها تابعت عن طريق الموبايل

ربنا يجزيييك كل خير يارب 
وحضرتك أكيد جمعت حسناااااااااات كتيييييييير مننا  (اللهم لا حسد) 
ربنا يباركلك يارب

وأكيد مستنيين المسابقه الجديده

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

اخوانى الأعزاء

أ/أيمن خطاب 
نوران
زى الملايكة
أحلى كلمه
هنوءة
إشراقة امل


أتمنى ألقاكم فى المسابقه الجديده إن شاء الله

اسفه لو نسيت إسم أى شخص

 ::(:   ::(:   ::(:   ::(:   ::(:   ::(:   ::(:   ::(:   ::(:

----------


## نــوران

*تسلمي لنا يارب يا اختنا العزيزة و الغالية*



*اخت ظابط شرطة*



*ان شاء الله هانكون دايما مع بعض في مسابقات جديدة*

*و الاستاذ رضا وعدنا من بكرة او بعده ان شاء الله هانبتدي مسابقتنا الجديدة*


*و الحقيقة انا استمتعت جدا بالمسابقة دي فعلا جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذ رضا*


*و ياريت كل المسابقات تكون مفيدة و جميلة كده*


*انا مش زعلانة ولا حاجة بالعكس لان فيه كل يوم فكرة جديدة بتتولد*


*و طالما افكارنا دايما للخير  و عشان تجمعنا اكيد ربنا بيحببنا فيها و بينجحها*


*و انا  منتظرة الاستاذ رضا يحدد موعد بداية المسابقة الجديدة اذا كانت من بكرة او بعده*



*و اتمنى لكم كلكم التوفيق الليلة*


*لكم مني احلى و ارق امنياتي*


**

----------


## زي الملايكة

الدنيا نور ونار
نور عند اللقاء
نار عند الفراق
نلقى بعض دائما على الف خير

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه



----------


## reda laby

أعزائى وأحبائى فى الله
أقدم لكم اليوم 
الحلقة  الأخيرة 
من مسابقة

دعاء المؤمنين فى الكتاب المبين

من توصلوا للحل الصحيح 

طبعاً عرفتم من قبل 

سؤال اليوم

فى

سورة النمل


آية مضمونها ...


[frame="7 90"] اللهم الهمنى أن أشكر نعمتك التى مننت بها علىّ من تعليمى منطق الطير و الحيوان وعلى والدىّ بالإسلام لك والإيمان بك وان اعمل عملاً صالحاً تحبه وترضاه وإذا توفيتنى فألحقنى بالصالحين من عبادك والرفيق الأعلى من أوليائك .[/frame]


قراءة القرآن خير الأعمال فى ساعات اليوم
نهاراً كانت ام ليلاً


وفقكم الله

----------


## نــوران

تمت الاجابة مشكور يا استاذ رضا

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*تم حل أخر حلقه

الحمد لله*

----------


## زي الملايكة

الحمد لله

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

::'(:   ::'(:   ::'(:   ::'(:   ::'(:   ::'(:   ::'(:   ::'(:

----------


## hanoaa

*الحمد لله جاوبت*

----------


## reda laby

اليوم 
نقدم لكم 
نتيجة المسابقة الدينية

دعاء المؤمنين فى الكتاب المبين

لقد إلتقينا أحبائى فى معية الله 
متحابين لكتابه الكريم
قرانا سوراً وآيات جعلتنا ندعو الله بما سطر فيها
قرانا القرآن يومياً بهدف  الحصول على حل السؤال
ولكنه كان فى الحقيقة 
البحث والتنقيب على معان قوية 
عرفنا عن طريقها قصصاً ومواقف
 حدثت فى الماضى البعيد 
على أسسها قامت نواميس حياتنا

إلتقينا على الخير
ونلتقى بمشيئة الله على خير 

************
كل من شارك قد فاز 
ولكل منا مسمى يطلقه على الجائزة الحقيقية 
التى حصلنا عليها من لقاءنا اليومى فى معية الله

وأعرض عليكم نتيجة المسابقة
الفائزون


الأول
أيمن خطاب
148

الثانى
زى الملايكة
134

الثالث
نوران
107


لكم من خالص التحية أخوتى وأحبائى فى الله

----------


## hanoaa

> أنا زعلان عشان النهاردة آخر الحلقات


*و أنا كمان زعلانة جدااااااااااااااااااا*

----------


## hanoaa

> اخوانى الأعزاء
> 
> أ/أيمن خطاب 
> نوران
> زى الملايكة
> أحلى كلمه
> هنوءة
> إشراقة امل
> 
> ...


_أنا كمان بتمنى نتقابل كلنا تانى

و تجمعنا مسابقة جديدة

بس يا أستاذ رضا ليا رجاء

ياريت تأخر المسابقة الجديدة شويه

لحسن عندى زنقة شغل جامدة مواعيدى متبهدله خالص_

----------


## زي الملايكة

الحمد لله
على كتاب الله التقينا
وللقران تلونا
وبالاحبه سعدنا
وللثواب يا رب نهلنا
وعلى الامل نبقى
للجميع التحيه

----------


## hanoaa

*1000 مبروك للفايزين

الصراحة تستاهلوا

كنتوا على باب القاعه بايتين

و للسؤال مستنين

ياريت بقى تحرمونا منكم فى المسابقات الجايين

علشان واضح كده إنكوا من النق متحصنين

و من العين محميين*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ألف مبروووووووووك أستاذ أيمن

----------


## إشراقة أمل

مبروك للفائزين
ألف مبروك

وتحية من القلب لكل من شارك واجتهد

وفتح كتاب الله بحثا عن الثواب

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ألف مبروك يا نوران

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

حبيبتى زى الملايكه الف مبروووووووووووك

لولولولولولولى

----------


## زي الملايكة

> حبيبتى زى الملايكه الف مبروووووووووووك
> 
> لولولولولولولى


تسلميلى
هههههههههههههههههههه
سمعونا زغروطه بقه
لولولولولولولولولولولولولولوى
ولولولولولولولولولولولولولوى
ولولولولولولولولوولولولولولولوى
دى اطول من بتاعتك
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
عقبالك ان شاء الله

----------


## نــوران

*الله يبارك فيكم*


*الف مبروك لاخي العزيز / ايمن خطاب*

*الف مبروك لاختي الغالية / زي الملايكة*


*و مبارك علينا فعلا قراءتنا للقرآن و حسن تجمعنا كل ليلة*


*الف شكر لك يا استاذ رضا على مجهودك المتميز و المتألق دائما*


*الف شكر لكل من ساهم في نجاح المسابقة*


*و ان شاء الله نتلاقى بكرة او بعده في مسابقتنا الجديدة*


*و تمنياتي للجميع  بالنجاح و السعادة و التوفيق*


**

*الف مبروك علينا كلنا اننا كسبنا صداقة بعض*

*و يا رب يجمعنا دايما و ما يفرقنا ابدا*


*اللهم آمين*

----------


## رحمة

*بارك الله فيكم و نفع بكم
تم عمل اللازم نحو تقييم الفائزبن*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

ألف  ألف  مبروك  للفائزين





ألف مــــــــــبروك أختي الفاضلة  ..  زي الملايكة  





ألف مــــــــــبروك أختي الفاضلة  ..  نــــوران  








ألف مبروك للفائزين .. وحظ أوفر لمن لم يحالفهم الحظ 

مع تمنياتنا القلبية بالتوفيق للجميع في المسابقة القادمة

وشكـر خاص لكل من قام بتهنئتي بالفوز بالمركـــز الأول

تحياتي العطرية


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## سوما

*أستاذ .. رضا
مسابقة قيمة جدا.. وفى أنتظار المزيد من موضوعاتك القيمة..
 

الفائزين.. 
أ. أيمن خطاب..
زى الملايكة..
نوران..

مبارك لكما الفوز وأن شاء الله يكون لكما الثواب الأعظم بالمغفرة وجنة الخلد أن شاء الله..* 
مع أطيب تحياتى بمزيد من النجاح والتميز للجميع بأذن الله ..  :M (32):

----------


## reda laby

> *أستاذ .. رضا
> مسابقة قيمة جدا.. وفى أنتظار المزيد من موضوعاتك القيمة..
>  
> 
> الفائزين.. 
> أ. أيمن خطاب..
> زى الملايكة..
> نوران..
> 
> ...



متشكر جدا على تهنئتك بالمسابقة
كنتى فين منها ؟؟

كانت محتاجة لوجودك 
لعظمتها وفائدتها العظيمة


عموما المسابقات كتير 

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

> ألف  ألف  مبروك  للفائزين
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ألف مــــــــــبروك أختي الفاضلة  ..  زي الملايكة  
> 
> 
> ...


ألف مبروك أيمن 
عقبال المسابقات الجاية

انت انسان مثقف ومجتهد

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

> الحمد لله
> على كتاب الله التقينا
> وللقران تلونا
> وبالاحبه سعدنا
> وللثواب يا رب نهلنا
> وعلى الامل نبقى
> للجميع التحيه


ألف مبروك 

زى الملايكة


(الحمد لله ) 

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

> *الله يبارك فيكم*
> 
> 
> *الف مبروك لاخي العزيز / ايمن خطاب*
> 
> *الف مبروك لاختي الغالية / زي الملايكة*
> 
> 
> *و مبارك علينا فعلا قراءتنا للقرآن و حسن تجمعنا كل ليلة*
> ...


ألف مبروك أختى الفاضلة

نــــــــــــــــــوران


حقيقى 
الفوز الحقيقى
هو الصداقة التى تولدت فيما بيننا 
والفوز الأعظم هو مقدار الحسنات التى تقربنا إلى الله 

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

> *بارك الله فيكم و نفع بكم
> تم عمل اللازم نحو تقييم الفائزبن*


شـــــــــــــــكـــراً

أختى الفاضلة 
رحــمـــــــــــــــــــــــة

على سرعة تلبية رسالتى وتقييم الفائزين 

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## سيد جعيتم

جائزة خاصة وهى الدعاء بأن يحفظ المولى جل شأنه الأستاذ رضا صاحب الجهد المتميز معنا :f2:  :f2: 



جائزة للفائز/أيمن خطاب  :f2:  :f2: 




جائزة للفائزة /زى الملايكة :f2:  :f2: 




جائزة للفائزة /نوران :f2:  :f2: 



هذه جائزة بأمنية أن يرزقكم الله الحج إلى بيته الحرام وزيارة مسجد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## زي الملايكة

العزيزه الغاليه نوران
تسلمى حبيبتى
مبروك ليكى
وفعلا كسبنا صداقه عزيزه 
ادام الله المحبه بيننا

----------


## reda laby

لكم خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## زي الملايكة

الاستاذ ايمن خطاب
لك خالص التحيه 
دائما ف المقدمه 
وعلى الف خير يا رب
نلتقى على كتاب الله 
تحياتى

----------


## زي الملايكة

العزيزه سوما
كانت نقصاكى والله
مسابقه كانت جميله
لكن هذه هى الايام الحلوه تمر سريعا
لكن على امل ان تعود ان شاء الله
شكرا لك على التهنئه الغاليه

----------


## زي الملايكة

سيدى الفاضل سيد جعيتم
ما اعظمها من هديه
وما اجملها من مكافاه
الحمد لله كان لى شرف ان اصلى بالبيت الحرام من خلال اداء العمره
لكم طال الشوق لها ثانيه
اللهم اوعدنا يارب
وكل المسلمين
اللهم لا تحرمنا زياره بيتك الحرام 
امين امين امين
لك خالص تحياتى سيدى الفاضل

----------


## عزيز على القلب

كنت اتابعها دون ان اشارك 
وكم كان مجهودا بذله الاخ الكريم 
الاستاذ / رضا لابى
فى اعداد هذه المسابقة المتميزة 
جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناته

----------

